# Orbital Drydock



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Just saw the Orbital Drydock site is closed... does anyone know if it is temporary, or permanent?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Check out this thread: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=463946


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Brett indicated that he will be reopening his shop (which is great news) per last message:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=463946&page=7


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice... thanks, guys.


----------



## dalel2112 (Feb 9, 2014)

Sparky said:


> Brett indicated that he will be reopening his shop (which is great news) per last message:
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=463946&page=7


Any news on the reopening? I'm excited to get painting and I want to use his masks.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey Hey Folks,
Move #2 is under way. Hopefully going to have the shop & store reopened by next weekend. I'll be posting about it on the website tomorrow.
A sincere THANK YOU to everyone who has stuck by me through all of this!


----------



## tedkitus (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice! I've been patiently waiting for the site to come back up. Will you have stock available immediately or will there be a wait time? Looking forward to ordering some paint masks!


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

There will be a low stock number of all products available. I'm also changing the format around so the stock reflects inventory.


----------



## FlyingBrickyard (Dec 21, 2011)

Looking forward to it. I was kicking myself for not having ordered just before you shut down. But I was a bit short on cash at the time and was just going to wait "until next month".


----------



## dalel2112 (Feb 9, 2014)

I said it before, and I will say it again. Put me down for a 5-color paint mask for the refit enterprise. Thanks, Brett, for coming back online.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

So glad your back! Your masks are awesome.


----------



## quiet-wyatt (Mar 29, 2014)

Any idea when the website will be back up? It's still on the "Maintenance" page...

Just anxious to get the Aztec 5-color masks!


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Orbital Drydock is online!

Thank you to everyone for your support during this transition!
New orders can now be placed. Website shows the stock on hand.
All late orders are shipping tomorrow & Saturday. Anyone who hasn't received a shipping confirmation email, expect it by tomorrow morning.
Please feel free to email & message. I am responding to everything.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

orbital drydock said:


> Orbital Drydock is online!
> 
> Thank you to everyone for your support during this transition!
> New orders can now be placed. Website shows the stock on hand.
> ...


Awesome, man. Glad you could come back. Love your work.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome back man!


----------



## FlyingBrickyard (Dec 21, 2011)

Excellent.

My timing is less than perfect again as I start a new job tomorrow, but after missing last time because "next month would be better", screw it, I'm in. 

Set ordered. Though I'll likely need another later.


----------



## quiet-wyatt (Mar 29, 2014)

orbital drydock said:


> Orbital Drydock is online!
> 
> Thank you to everyone for your support during this transition!
> New orders can now be placed. Website shows the stock on hand.
> ...


Just ordered my 5-color Aztec masks!
Thanks!!!


----------



## gene1138 (Aug 25, 2011)

Indeed. Welcome back! Just ordered the TOS markings masks.


----------



## Neo-uk (May 6, 2007)

Brett do you do a set of masks for the DeBoer Enterprise ?


----------



## whereisanykey (Sep 25, 2011)

orbital drydock said:


> Orbital Drydock is online!
> 
> Thank you to everyone for your support during this transition!
> New orders can now be placed. Website shows the stock on hand.
> ...


Has anyone else done any ordering. I received a shipping notice, but that has been nearly three weeks ago. I'm wondering if I need to contact Paypal.

Also, I sent several emails with absolutely NO reply.


----------



## gene1138 (Aug 25, 2011)

I ordered something recently too and at the same stage as you. Wonder if he just waits to get a batch of orders together before taking them to be shipped out. So far I'm not in a rush for the masks as I just started building.


----------



## FlyingBrickyard (Dec 21, 2011)

I ordered when I posted at the top of the page. IIRC, I got the ship notice and tracking number a few days before it went "live" (i.e., the label was generated but it didn't actually enter the system and start moving). 

But IME, that's not unusual with the USPS and smaller operations. Everything arrived just fine within a couple of weeks, and I was very impressed with the quality of the masks and packaging. 

So no complaints or problems here, and I'd happily order again.


----------



## scifiguy67 (Jan 18, 2011)

i ordered my masks & received them about a week later no problems here also.


----------



## dalel2112 (Feb 9, 2014)

whereisanykey said:


> Has anyone else done any ordering. I received a shipping notice, but that has been nearly three weeks ago. I'm wondering if I need to contact Paypal.
> 
> Also, I sent several emails with absolutely NO reply.


Same here. I have had two return emails from him and that was two weeks ago. Nothing since. I'm the kind of guy who can wait for my meal as long as the waiter keeps my Pepsi full. I would just like communication. I put in a request with Paypal and now am waiting to see where it goes.


----------



## whereisanykey (Sep 25, 2011)

I did receive mine. Saturday all four were in the mailbox. He might be overwhelmed with orders.


----------



## cherokee (Dec 8, 2015)

*No contact, No shipment*

I ordered mine, paid immediately, was completely ignored, nothing ever shipped, multiple emails ignored, had to enter a claim with PayPal to recover money. Brett wouldn't even respond to PayPal in the claim process.

It's a shame he has begun to treat his customers like this, he had a really good product, but now will take your money and refuse to ship and won't even bother to answer an email


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm thinking of putting in an order, but I'm going to wait and see what everyone's experience is like first. I'm sure Brett has been overwhelmed with orders, and it might take him some time to catch up, but that's why I want to wait and see.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

BolianAdmiral said:


> I'm thinking of putting in an order, but I'm going to wait and see what everyone's experience is like first. I'm sure Brett has been overwhelmed with orders, and it might take him some time to catch up, but that's why I want to wait and see.


Even if one was overwhelmed, some type of communication, beit email, a note on the website.. something... to let people know would light years towards alleviating any potential anger from customers. Brett hasn't been the best with communication.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

...or just one post right here letting interested parties (and prospective buyers) what's going on...


----------



## dalel2112 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Still no masks*

I had my order in the day he reopened. I was getting some decent communication at first. Now like you guys...nothing. How long have you all been waiting? I keep telling him that I'm not really in a rush to get them. That a word or two would keep me happy if he's buried in orders. I hate being in the dark.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*potty mouth ! *


----------



## Neo-uk (May 6, 2007)

Brett if you're seeing these post, just drop us a few words dude.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

All orders being shipped. Even those who have already received refunds.


----------



## Neo-uk (May 6, 2007)

Brett do you do a set of masks for the DeBoer Enterprise ?


----------



## cherokee (Dec 8, 2015)

orbital drydock said:


> All orders being shipped. Even those who have already received refunds.


Brett, I received a refund from PayPal, but if you send the masks, I will gladly pay you what I owe you. I never wanted the money back, I wanted the masks, but when you wouldn't
answer my multiple emails I got a little worried.


----------



## cherokee (Dec 8, 2015)

*Do this myself?*

Well since it seems Brett is "out of business" again, I'm thinking of investing in a vinyl printer/cutter to make my own. My wife has used one for crafting and says it is not too difficult to do.

I plan on scanning the decal sheet or whatever other aztec images I can find online and moving the images around to make the best use of each sheet of vinyl. I'm sure there will be some trial and error, but once I get it right I will be happy to offer what I have for sale if anyone would be interested.

I am a bit of a perfectionist, so I won't release anything until it is perfect. I will probably use eBay, and I will make them available as cheaply as possible, perhaps $30 to $40 a set.

But before I go through all of this, is anyone aware of another mask set (from a company that actually fulfills orders) that gives good results? I don't want to reinvent the wheel if I don't have to.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

If you have received a refund please leave it at that. Please do not take stabs at me on the forums.

I am not out of business. Right now I have been stuck in Arizona with a head injury & concussion. I still don't know if the doctors are going to let me fly home tomorrow. If I am out of business I will announce it. Please do not make that assumption. This is my only source of income & I am doing everything I can to keep it going. When you own your business & you are the only employee. There is no one to fill in when you get sick, injured, or have to deal with a crisis. 

This has been the worst year of my life & it ain't getting better. Please don't help make it worse.

Merry Christmas & I guess it's a New Year


----------



## cherokee (Dec 8, 2015)

orbital drydock said:


> If you have received a refund please leave it at that. Please do not take stabs at me on the forums.
> 
> I am not out of business. Right now I have been stuck in Arizona with a head injury & concussion. I still don't know if the doctors are going to let me fly home tomorrow. If I am out of business I will announce it. Please do not make that assumption. This is my only source of income & I am doing everything I can to keep it going. When you own your business & you are the only employee. There is no one to fill in when you get sick, injured, or have to deal with a crisis.
> 
> ...


Brett,

I am sincerely sorry for the troubles you are having. One had no way of knowing the issues with mailing product were related to a severe injury.

I did not intend my post as a "stab" at you. I was simply looking for a way to get the product I and others need by some other means while acknowledging the fact that as you stated, you are not able to fill orders.

In fairness, you could have taken the same amount of time it took you to reply to this post to let your customers know you had been laid up and give some sort of expectation to when you would reopen. That would have avoided much confusion and consternation with those who had paid but not received product.

I think all of us would have understood, but communication is everything and the lack of it leads people to make assumptions to fill in the blanks. If you don't want people to make assumptions, then simply proactively communicate the situation and it will be avoided.

But none of that is important right now....I will figure out a solution to my aztec problem on my own and will not mention my experiences with Orbital Drydock online anywhere else. It really serves no purpose to do so.

My prayers are for your speedy recovery, not for the sake of restarting the business, but for your own sake. 

Next year will be better for you - You must believe that your happiest days are still ahead of you!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Hopefully with the coming of the new year, the trials of 2015 can be left behind and things will start to go your way. I hope you have a speedy recovery and a great 2016. Hang in there.


----------



## Neo-uk (May 6, 2007)

Brett can you just answer this question please. I need to know as if you don't I don't think I'll tackle this monster 
Brett do you do a set of masks for the DeBoer Enterprise ?

Thanks and get well soon.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Neo-uk said:


> Brett can you just answer this question please. I need to know as if you don't I don't think I'll tackle this monster
> Brett do you do a set of masks for the DeBoer Enterprise ?
> 
> Thanks and get well soon.


It's not on his site, so I highly doubt it.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Neo-uk said:


> Brett can you just answer this question please. I need to know as if you don't I don't think I'll tackle this monster
> Brett do you do a set of masks for the DeBoer Enterprise ?
> 
> Thanks and get well soon.


Hi Neo-uk,
Sorry I haven't responded to this. Sets for both the Deboer Refit & Reliant are in the works. I have both kits in my shop for a client. They will definitely be done, I can't say when right now. Though they are on the way.
Thanks,
B


----------



## Neo-uk (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Brett


----------



## supercoolin (Jul 9, 2009)

orbital drydock said:


> If you have received a refund please leave it at that. Please do not take stabs at me on the forums.
> 
> I am not out of business. Right now I have been stuck in Arizona with a head injury & concussion. I still don't know if the doctors are going to let me fly home tomorrow. If I am out of business I will announce it. Please do not make that assumption. This is my only source of income & I am doing everything I can to keep it going. When you own your business & you are the only employee. There is no one to fill in when you get sick, injured, or have to deal with a crisis.
> 
> ...


Brett]

Hope you are getting better, after the 2015 disasters you and some of us others had, it is a bummer your new start for 2016 has started out on the low end, the forum is behind you to keep the doors open, we missed access your quality masks. Don't hesitate to seek help from everyone if you need it.

Just remember that most of us have low waiting tolerance levels, try not to get mad at the few when they get impatient.

Our prayers for your health, get well soon.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm a bit of a procrastinator but I'll be ordering some 1:350 TOS stuff soon...


----------



## robvei (Jan 12, 2016)

orbital drydock said:


> All orders being shipped. Even those who have already received refunds.


Do you think maybe you could give us an update as to when you're going to start shipping again? Or at the very least, when you might begin replying to customer inquiries? My order was placed and paid for way back on December 4th and I still don't have it. I've sent three inquiries to you, using the "contact us" utility on your web-site, two of those messages were sent before the post you made here, to Neo-uk (on 12-30), apologizing to him for not responding to his inquiry about a DeBoers mask set, while apparently ignoring messages from a paying customer. I have to say I'm pretty disappointed in the way I'm being treated. If this is, as you say, your only source of income, one would think you'd treat your customers a little better than this.

I don't mean to sound insensitive to your injuries. I sympathize, but if you're able to reply on this forum, you certainly could have responded letting me know what was going on.


----------



## thowardjr (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm also in the same situation. Order placed December 7th and still nothing. No response to emails on the web-site or to the email address provided by the order confirmation. Not sure whats going on, but this is the only place I've seen Brett respond... Brett if you're seeing these posts, any chance you could respond to the emails on the pending orders??


----------



## Mccastro (Jan 14, 2016)

Ditto here. Order placed on December 28. Nothing.


----------



## whereisanykey (Sep 25, 2011)

If I remember it took somewhat over a month, maybe six weeks to get mine.


----------



## gene1138 (Aug 25, 2011)

Mine still not received. Shipping label was created on Nov 10th. No response to inquiry about order.


----------



## konp (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that after years of producing decent wares and serving the community, Brett hasn't suddenly gone bonkers and decided to start screwing people around. Contrary to what you might have been brought up believing, none of you are entitled to constant explanations and updates.

The bottom line is that sometimes life gets in the way, inconveniently but unavoidably. Shit happens. The attitude that some of you showed after he posted proof of a pretty serious injury was quite frankly disgusting. Relax and let him get his shit in order. Constantly being hammered with whinging and being told "BUT BUT BUT I WANT IT NOOOOOWWWWW!" like a petulant child probably doesn't help him get the orders done, and it certainly doesn't endear yourself to him.

For the record, I'm not Brett, I don't know Brett, and my only relationship with him is that I put in a purchase for some masks about a week ago. And I'm in Australia. Watching you lot cry about shipping delays makes me shake my head. You have no idea what slow postage is like.


----------



## robvei (Jan 12, 2016)

konp said:


> I'm pretty sure that after years of producing decent wares and serving the community, Brett hasn't suddenly gone bonkers and decided to start screwing people around. Contrary to what you might have been brought up believing, none of you are entitled to constant explanations and updates.
> 
> The bottom line is that sometimes life gets in the way, inconveniently but unavoidably. Shit happens. The attitude that some of you showed after he posted proof of a pretty serious injury was quite frankly disgusting. Relax and let him get his shit in order. Constantly being hammered with whinging and being told "BUT BUT BUT I WANT IT NOOOOOWWWWW!" like a petulant child probably doesn't help him get the orders done, and it certainly doesn't endear yourself to him.
> 
> For the record, I'm not Brett, I don't know Brett, and my only relationship with him is that I put in a purchase for some masks about a week ago. And I'm in Australia. Watching you lot cry about shipping delays makes me shake my head. You have no idea what slow postage is like.


I most certainly am entitled to know when or if I'm going to get the merchandise that I paid for. "Life gets in the way"....."shit happens"? No problem, just communicate with me. I had to google search to find this forum where Brett had posted recently. As a paying customer of his I shouldn't have to do that. Do you mean to tell me that if you yourself were running a business, and you become ill or get injured, you're just going to ignore your customers with pending orders, and not give them any sort of explanation, while you've apparently got the time and the means to go make posts on a forum?

I paid $5.75 for priority mail shipping, which means I _should have_ had the masks in my hands within 3 or 4 days. I didn't send the first message to him until about 10 days or so after the order was placed. You're saying I'm not entitled to know why my order hasn't been shipped, when the money for the item I ordered is gone from my bank account? Well, you can be cavalier about it if you want, but don't come here telling me how to react, it's none of your business.


----------



## konp (Jul 15, 2014)

robvei said:


> I most certainly am entitled to know when or if I'm going to get the merchandise that I paid for.


And he's posted saying he's been hospitalised due to injury and unable to attend to his business. What more do you want?




robvei said:


> "Life gets in the way"....."shit happens"? No problem, just communicate with me.


He did, but like the typical paying customer who feels the need to throw around the fact that they're a paying customer ("don't you know who I am?"), it wasn't good enough for you, and you think that's HIS fault somehow.




robvei said:


> I had to google search to find this forum where Brett had posted recently.


Bully for you, do you want a medal?




robvei said:


> As a paying customer of his I shouldn't have to do that.


Says who? Since when? Did purchasing one of his items create a contract where you have the right to make demands into his life at every second of the day until satisfied?



robvei said:


> Do you mean to tell me that if you yourself were running a business, and you become ill or get injured, you're just going to ignore your customers with pending orders, and not give them any sort of explanation, while you've apparently got the time and the means to go make posts on a forum?


If I was hospitalised, concussed, with a head wound you better fucking believe everything else takes a back burner. What do you expect, for someone who is in urgent need of medical attention to ignore that just so YOU can get your fucking fancy rubber sheets to adorn your poorly-built-and-painted plastic monstrosity in record time? Because that's really what it sounds like here. He posted, a little over a fortnight ago, that he was IN FUCKING HOSPITAL and may not be allowed out yet. As the sole owner/operator of his business, what exactly could he have done besides what he did?




robvei said:


> I paid $5.75 for priority mail shipping, which means I _should have_ had the masks in my hands within 3 or 4 days. I didn't send the first message to him until about 10 days or so after the order was placed. You're saying I'm not entitled to know why my order hasn't been shipped, when the money for the item I ordered is gone from my bank account? Well, you can be cavalier about it if you want, but don't come here telling me how to react, it's none of your business.


So damn entitled. 5.75, have a fucking cry.

Oh, and you made it everyone's business when you decided to come into an essentially public space and throw a tantrum about it.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I implore both of you to please keep the explicit language in check. This is a family-friendly forum with rules of conduct.

The situation is unfortunate on both sides. Hopefully, it will be resolved soon.


----------



## konp (Jul 15, 2014)

Trek Ace said:


> I implore both of you to please keep the explicit language in check. This is a family-friendly forum with rules of conduct.
> 
> The situation is unfortunate on both sides. Hopefully, it will be resolved soon.


Sorry. It just irritates me when people go all Veruca Salt on someone who doesn't deserve it. People like that are partly why it can be hard finding reputable suppliers of aftermarket resources - because business owners rapidly lose interest in dealing with that.


----------



## whereisanykey (Sep 25, 2011)

Priority shipping doesn't mean you Get it in three days. It ONLY means the point at when the shipper has the item it will take three days. Many places create a label immediately but the item isn't sent to the shipper at that moment. The tracking information will tell you when the item has been picked up.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

whereisanykey said:


> Priority shipping doesn't mean you Get it in three days. It ONLY means the point at when the shipper has the item it will take three days. Many places create a label immediately but the item isn't sent to the shipper at that moment. The tracking information will tell you when the item has been picked up.


Exactly right. I'm sure if Brett has a serious head injury nobody would want him to strain himself and risk delaying his full recovery. 
As far as all the bitchin' and complainin' from disgruntled customers goes... have some COMPASSION people, they are just MASKS for goodness sake! 
Really good masks to be sure but masks just the same.
Give the poor guy a break...


----------



## thowardjr (Nov 7, 2002)

Just for clarification purposes: I don't see posting a question for status on orders as 'bitchin' and complainin' or going "Veruca Salt". (The subsequent posts by others, I also don't interpret as complaining - not quite sure why some are interpreting these posts as malicious posts against Brett). I have made multiple request through normal business channels to get an update from Brett. The only place I see responses from Brett was on this forum - so I asked the question. Others who are still awaiting orders could also benefit. I'm not complaining or demanding a response - Just asking a question. I do hope Brett is okay and is recuperating back to being 100%.


----------



## konp (Jul 15, 2014)

whereisanykey said:


> Priority shipping doesn't mean you Get it in three days. It ONLY means the point at when the shipper has the item it will take three days. Many places create a label immediately but the item isn't sent to the shipper at that moment. The tracking information will tell you when the item has been picked up.


But but but... Didn't you know he's a PAYING CUSTOMER? And that he has the RIGHT to get it in as many days as he deems fair?


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Folks again sorry for the delays. Orders are shipping, though slowly. I'm sorry for the nil contact. I'm working on it. As always refunds are available at any time. Please contact paypal if you're interested in one. It's why I only use paypal, so folks can always get their money back. Paypal gives you 6 mos to open a case & get a refund for item not received/as described. I'd appreciate it if you do just want your order. Please be patient, it is coming.

Update on me & the brain pan. I got home 2 weeks ago, I stayed in AZ for a few extra days just to be on the safe side. I took out the stitches last week myself. Good thing I'm well practiced with hemo's & small scissors I'm still having headaches & going to have that looked at soon. Otherwise most things are getting back to sort of normal.


----------



## robvei (Jan 12, 2016)

orbital drydock said:


> Folks again sorry for the delays. Orders are shipping, though slowly. I'm sorry for the nil contact. I'm working on it. As always refunds are available at any time. Please contact paypal if you're interested in one. It's why I only use paypal, so folks can always get their money back. Paypal gives you 6 mos to open a case & get a refund for item not received/as described. I'd appreciate it if you do just want your order. Please be patient, it is coming.
> 
> Update on me & the brain pan. I got home 2 weeks ago, I stayed in AZ for a few extra days just to be on the safe side. I took out the stitches last week myself. Good thing I'm well practiced with hemo's & small scissors I'm still having headaches & going to have that looked at soon. Otherwise most things are getting back to sort of normal.


I'm glad to hear it, Brett. Thank you for posting this update. I hope the headaches are nothing serious. What happen to you, dude? Arizona? Lots of Mesas there, were you climbing? Car wreck? Bar fight?


----------



## konp (Jul 15, 2014)

orbital drydock said:


> Folks again sorry for the delays. Orders are shipping, though slowly. I'm sorry for the nil contact. I'm working on it. As always refunds are available at any time. Please contact paypal if you're interested in one. It's why I only use paypal, so folks can always get their money back. Paypal gives you 6 mos to open a case & get a refund for item not received/as described. I'd appreciate it if you do just want your order. Please be patient, it is coming.
> 
> Update on me & the brain pan. I got home 2 weeks ago, I stayed in AZ for a few extra days just to be on the safe side. I took out the stitches last week myself. Good thing I'm well practiced with hemo's & small scissors I'm still having headaches & going to have that looked at soon. Otherwise most things are getting back to sort of normal.



Get used to the headaches. Post-concussion syndrome can last a long time.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

I fell out of car going 35mph while getting a seat belt unstuck form the door. Just one of those stupid things that happens.


----------



## konp (Jul 15, 2014)

orbital drydock said:


> I fell out of car going 35mph while getting a seat belt unstuck form the door. Just one of those stupid things that happens.


Ouch.

Well at least the car didn't go over the top of you.

...did it?


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

orbital drydock said:


> I fell out of car going 35mph while getting a seat belt unstuck form the door. Just one of those stupid things that happens.


35 mph? Geez that's a pretty fast speed to fall out of a car. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## RLR (Dec 15, 2015)

*Received TOS Masks.......*

Brett, received the masks today in good order. Thanks. Glad to see you're back in the saddle. Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## cherokee (Dec 8, 2015)

RLR said:


> Brett, received the masks today in good order. Thanks. Glad to see you're back in the saddle. Hope everything works out for you.


RLR, Just curious when you ordered? ...Just trying to get an idea of the backlog now that they are going out again...


----------



## RLR (Dec 15, 2015)

*TOS Mask Ordering Date*



cherokee said:


> RLR, Just curious when you ordered? ...Just trying to get an idea of the backlog now that they are going out again...


Nov. 30


----------



## tedkitus (Jun 19, 2008)

orbital drydock said:


> I fell out of car going 35mph while getting a seat belt unstuck form the door. Just one of those stupid things that happens.


We'll take good care of yourself, and I'm happy to see that you're back. I need to replace my refit mask set due to leaving it in the garage which is not insulated. That environment caused the set to contract just enough to not make them useable. Next time I'll keep them in the house in a cool place.


----------



## Neo-uk (May 6, 2007)

Good news


----------



## robvei (Jan 12, 2016)

cherokee said:


> RLR, Just curious when you ordered? ...Just trying to get an idea of the backlog now that they are going out again...





RLR said:


> Nov. 30


I ordered on Dec. 4th, but my package still hasn't shipped according to the tracking info.


----------



## gene1138 (Aug 25, 2011)

Are orders going out in the order received or are certain masks going out first? If someone ordered after you and they got their masks and you haven't, is that to be expected?

Thanks.


----------



## Mccastro (Jan 14, 2016)

Tracking numbers? I ordered December 28. When did you get tracking numbers?


----------



## robvei (Jan 12, 2016)

Mccastro said:


> Tracking numbers? I ordered December 28. When did you get tracking numbers?


I didn't get it until 12-12, 8 days after I placed the order (Brett is usually MUCH faster than that). You won't get your tracking number until Brett notifies USPS that your package is ready...either for them to pick up or him to drop off, whichever way he does it, or maybe the tracking number is issued when he prints the shipping label.

EDIT: I just checked the tracking info again, and my package is finally in transit, thank goodness


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Folks I'm going to say it again. Orders are shipping slowly. If you want a refund, take it or wait please. Joining a forum & only posting about your late orders might not be the best way to contribute. Feel free to roam around & compliment some folks on their builds, give some tips, say thanks for an idea... etc.


----------



## tedkitus (Jun 19, 2008)

Mccastro said:


> Tracking numbers? I ordered December 28. When did you get tracking numbers?


A tracking number is generated when the shipping label is created, but that does not mean that it has shipped. It has to be picked up or dropped off at the post office before you can begin to see shipping progress. It's usually 24 hours after its shipped that you'll start to see tracking updates.


----------



## Mccastro (Jan 14, 2016)

*Got them!*

I got them today. Never received a tracking number. Oh, well. No big deal. I have to say, although I have not used them yet, I can tell they are top notch masks. Yes, it took a while to get them, but plan for that, and they are worth the wait!


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

orbital drydock said:


> Folks I'm going to say it again. Orders are shipping slowly. If you want a refund, take it or wait please. Joining a forum & only posting about your late orders might not be the best way to contribute. Feel free to roam around & compliment some folks on their builds, give some tips, say thanks for an idea... etc.


I agree. He's not working at Amazon.com where you can get stuff same day. He's a home business who has personally been through a lot in the last year. Just be patient. I can assure you that it is worth the wait for his masks.


----------



## gene1138 (Aug 25, 2011)

Received my masks today as well. Thanks, Brett! They look fantastic just as the other masks I have gotten from you. You're a man of your word and those of us have been a bit impatient can know that their masks will be on their way.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

tardis1916 said:


> I agree. He's not working at Amazon.com where you can get stuff same day. He's a home business who has personally been through a lot in the last year. Just be patient. I can assure you that it is worth the wait for his masks.



Agreed. His masks are top notch quality and worth every penny. They are fantastic. I wish him well.


----------



## robvei (Jan 12, 2016)

orbital drydock said:


> Folks I'm going to say it again. Orders are shipping slowly. If you want a refund, take it or wait please. Joining a forum & only posting about your late orders might not be the best way to contribute. Feel free to roam around & compliment some folks on their builds, give some tips, say thanks for an idea... etc.


Brett, with all due respect, you've really got some nerve coming here complaining about us posting messages and/or answer inquiries about late orders. It's your own fault for not communicating your problem with us through the proper channels (i.e. your web-site), but instead you left us no other recourse but to track you down to this forum. Your product is fantastic, but your customer service is a little lacking to say the least.

Though you're not the only game in town for star trek aztecing paint masks, you are, by far, the best, which is why I waited for you instead of getting a refund, and I suspect most of your other customers with pending orders did the same thing and waited. What choice did we have?

By the way, I received my order yesterday. Exactly what I needed. Thank you very much


----------



## robvei (Jan 12, 2016)

Mccastro said:


> I got them today. Never received a tracking number. Oh, well. No big deal. I have to say, although I have not used them yet, I can tell they are top notch masks. Yes, it took a while to get them, but plan for that, and they are worth the wait!


You never got an e-mail with "Orbital Drydock has sent you a package" in the subject line? That's where my tracking number was. It's also on the "Order Information" page on his web-site ( Home » Account » Order History » Order Information)


----------



## Mccastro (Jan 14, 2016)

No, I never received that email. The only email I received was the order confirmation. Like I said, it's not a big deal now that I've received the package. I was making this point so that others would know that it may be on its way even if they haven't received a shipment notification. I do wish, however, that my email inquiries received a response. But, I figured maybe there was something wrong with that feature on his website. I hope he gets it fixed soon so that he can communicate with his customers more efficiently and privately instead of on this forum. I want his business to grow because his product is fantastic! The masks make the model look so much more "professional"!


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

robvei said:


> Brett, with all due respect, you've really got some nerve coming here complaining about us posting messages and/or answer inquiries about late orders. It's your own fault for not communicating your problem with us through the proper channels (i.e. your web-site), but instead you left us no other recourse but to track you down to this forum. Your product is fantastic, but your customer service is a little lacking to say the least.
> 
> Though you're not the only game in town for star trek aztecing paint masks, you are, by far, the best, which is why I waited for you instead of getting a refund, and I suspect most of your other customers with pending orders did the same thing and waited. What choice did we have?
> 
> By the way, I received my order yesterday. Exactly what I needed. Thank you very much


With all due respect?? I asked that while I'm recovering from a concussion that folks ease up & not post about orders. I have asked that people not join forums & only post about their orders. Since you attacked another forum member. I have also asked you specifically to not post anymore & told you you could be banned from OD products.

It is not ok to harass me about an order & chase me over the web, when it's pretty well know on the forums, in the last year I've been through a major separation, lost 2 family members, moved twice, had to shut down entirely for 3 mos, & now I'm dealing with a head injury.

I am a person here, one person. I wish I had a staff, I wish could afford a staff. well I don't, & I can't. 

I'm glad you got your order, I hope they work well for you.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Guys, please cut Brett some slack where you can, especially publicly. Public shaming will get you no where. He makes some great products, and I'd hate for this constant barrage of criticism make him just lose ambition to continue making these products.

That would be a terrible loss to our community and I'm sure he'd be bummed that his efforts weren't appreciated. Let him sort out his personal issues and stop attacking him. Especially over hobby stuff which isn't that important in the grand scheme of life for god's sake.

I wish you well Brett and I hope you keep up your efforts.


----------



## robvei (Jan 12, 2016)

orbital drydock said:


> Since you attacked another forum member. I have also asked you specifically to not post anymore & told you you could be banned from OD products.


Who did I attack, Brett? If you're referring to "Konp", I didn't attack him. I did ask him to mind his own business, but I certainly wouldn't characterize that as an attack. If you read the exchange between us, he was the one using the foul language and making it personal. If anything he attacked me.



orbital drydock said:


> it's pretty well know on the forums, in the last year I've been through a major separation, lost 2 family members, moved twice, had to shut down entirely for 3 mos, & now I'm dealing with a head injury.


Oh my God, Brett, I am so sorry to hear about your family. You poor man, it's amazing that you still have your sanity. I didn't know about any of this, as I don't spend much time perusing the forums. In fact, I don't use them at all unless I need some advice. 

I am definitely not without compassion for you, but you really can't assume that all of your customers are familiar with your plight. I wasn't trying to harass you man. I was just wondering why my package hadn't been shipped. Anyway, after having learned of all the things you've been through, I am so sorry for even contacting customer service (which is only you obviously) and I sincerely mean that. As far as I'm concerned the matter is closed. I have my order and I'm sure they'll work out just fine. 

I hope life gets better for you, Brett.

Sincerely,
Rob


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

Nice to see the milk of human kindness overflowing in the soul of one's fellow Star Trek fan. You got your masks, so howbout you shaddap about it already and use your forum account to talk about something (anything) else? Just a thought. 

By the way, I just commissioned a refit TMP version from a modeler friend. He'll be using the 5 color orbital drydock masks. He was originally going to use decals on my build to keep the cost down, but having seen the results that can be achieved with the OD masks, I knew I'd end up regretting not going that route. Money is only filthy dirty green paper, which I would otherwise end up spending on foolish things like food and rent and clothing.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Let's just be realistic here- with very few exceptions garage companies are something run out of a persons home (or garage) as a secondary job. They earn little profit and are mostly in existence because a person has a talent and wants to share with the modeling community, offering things which are difficult to produce on your own. 

This person also has a life, a family, a full time job and those take up most of the available time, instead of having free time what little time there is becomes spent on producing these items for sale.

Thomas Sasser gave up on direct sales for his PNT products mostly because of the difficulty in dealing with individual customers. Someone would buy a kit of detail set online, receive the confirmation, then start a barrage of emails demanding what was taking so long a day later, threatening to cancel, get a refund and 'warn' everyone else on the internet about what problems they were having dealing with PNT.

Not every circumstance is identical, but I remember the frustration Thomas had when he started restricting his sales to only other distributors- he didn't want to but was simply became too much hassle to deal with.

I have watched this thread since the beginning and can see both sides. Communication is essential to customer service and patience is required when dealing with a one man shop- it is not a company. Brett has been dealing with a lot and was overwhelmed with life for a while. He is recovering and trying to make amends, offering refunds and shipping product as best he can. He has responded to this thread several time explaining what has been going on and gotten a mix of back-handed compliments and genuine understanding. 
I have no dog in this hunt, I am not a customer but when I do need something he offers I will order it from him and then set the project aside until the order arrives, he does do excellent work worth waiting for.


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> Let's just be realistic here- with very few exceptions garage companies are something run out of a persons home (or garage) as a secondary job. They earn little profit and are mostly in existence because a person has a talent and wants to share with the modeling community, offering things which are difficult to produce on your own.
> 
> This person also has a life, a family, a full time job and those take up most of the available time, instead of having free time what little time there is becomes spent on producing these items for sale.
> 
> ...


I agree,

You know, you guys that are upset about not getting your order in one day and or not receiving updates every 5 minutes really need to lay off the poor guy. He's not a huge company like amazon that can get products made and shipped out in an hour. He is but ONE MAN doing the work of many, with everything he's been through in the last year I'm surprised he hasn't just quit with all the attacks he gets on this forum about slow shipping. For crying out loud, place your order and be PATIENT! You're going to wind up making him stop his business altogether and then where will you all be? Took me over a month to get my masks and they were worth the wait.

I do hope 2016 will be a better year for you Brett. Hang in there!


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

All I know is that 1 little line or 2 on a website to let people know what is going on could nip ALL of this in the bud before it ever came to this.

Just saying.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

I pretty much want to quit doing this. If I had a choice, I'd already be done. In reality I started this as a way to give folks the ability to hopefully get back some happy childhood memories & share them with others. A love for Star Trek & a belief that the future holds a better tomorrow is what brought us all together. Right now I am so discouraged with this business & hobby, I'm almost ready to walk away from all of it.

What sucks most for me is there is not one single person out there in forum & hobby land who even knows who I really am. Folks barely know my real name, no one has ever seen a pic of me until my head injury, very few people have ever spoken to me on the phone. Yet folks feel the need to threaten my life, bash me on the forums, be degrading to me as a human, attack my character, publicly calling me a liar & thief. All for $12-$75 that can be refunded at any time.

I feel less like a person than I ever have in my life. Then again that's how I feel I'm treated. Like a product, a thing, an entity without life, anything but a human. I spend all day in complete isolation at home. There is no one here & I don't leave my house often. I am completely alone here & this work is all I have. When I'm out of bed, I am at work. When I'm in bed, I think about all of the great things people have to say about me.

Folks just to throw this out there. If you send someone a message saying if you don't get what you want or paid for. You are going to publicly shame, slander them, come to their house, inform the world how terrible they are...etc. Guess what that is legally threatening & blackmail which is a criminal offense. I get about 10 of those a day. Food for thought


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

jgoldsack said:


> All I know is that 1 little line or 2 on a website to let people know what is going on could nip ALL of this in the bud before it ever came to this.
> 
> Just saying.


I know John, it seems like a good idea. Only problem I post a note saying shipping delays & people stop ordering altogether.

Lets also put this into perspective that I have refunded over $600 a month since Dec. All of those people who took refunds except 2. Either have gotten, or are still getting their order. One person out of 20 refunds so far has felt the right thing to do would be to pay after taking a refund. That is now over. Any refunds taken from this point & you will have to reorder later. No more refunded orders will be sent


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

orbital drydock said:


> I know John, it seems like a good idea. Only problem I post a note saying shipping delays & people stop ordering altogether.
> 
> Lets also put this into perspective that I have refunded over $600 a month since Dec. All of those people who took refunds except 2. Either have gotten, or are still getting their order. One person out of 20 refunds so far has felt the right thing to do would be to pay after taking a refund. That is now over. Any refunds taken from this point & you will have to reorder later. No more refunded orders will be sent


I honestly don't think they would stop ordering. Your stuff is top notch, and everyone knows it. They want to order your stuff for a reason. So I don't think a note saying that orders will be delayed for whatever reason would really hurt you as much as you might think. A note would have stopped this thread from starting at all, and I really believe that. Keep people apprised of your predicament via the best place for them to find out the info.. your website.

I do agree with you... if people ask for refunds, they should not get the product, they should have to reorder it.

I know we had our differences in the past over orders, and I am on the side of "hey give the guy a break", but at the same time, encouraging the flow of communication to avoid issues such as this.


----------



## cherokee (Dec 8, 2015)

Well I was one of the first few to mention the lack of communication from Orbital Drydock concerning the order status; but once I found out about the situation I shut up about it. 

I had already received a refund, but when I heard about the injury I re-ordered to make sure that he would have the payment. It would not be right to get a product without compensating the person who made it any more than it would be to take money for a product that isn't sent.

I would recommend that anyone who has had a refund processed and still receives an order send the money for it right away. Please think of how you would want to be treated and act accordingly. Karma can be a mother.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

So, going forward, what's the plan? Brett, are you going to take some time off and recover? If I were you, I'd fill existing orders and take a year off. Health is everything.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

SteveR said:


> So, going forward, what's the plan? Brett, are you going to take some time off and recover? If I were you, I'd fill existing orders and take a year off. Health is everything.


Anyone here able to take a year off work without pay?


----------



## cherokee (Dec 8, 2015)

orbital drydock said:


> Anyone here able to take a year off work without pay?


Well actually, yes...I'm semi-retired, I teach a couple of weeks a month at the University...I can volunteer to help you without pay.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

cherokee said:


> Well actually, yes...I'm semi-retired, I teach a couple of weeks a month at the University...I can volunteer to help you without pay.


If you were a bit closer, I'd take you up on that. I'd still pay, might be in models, supplies, or 3 good meals a day. I always pay in any way I can for help.

Not quite close enough to retirement age myself.


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

orbital drydock said:


> I know John, it seems like a good idea. Only problem I post a note saying shipping delays & people stop ordering altogether.
> 
> Lets also put this into perspective that I have refunded over $600 a month since Dec. All of those people who took refunds except 2. Either have gotten, or are still getting their order. One person out of 20 refunds so far has felt the right thing to do would be to pay after taking a refund. That is now over. Any refunds taken from this point & you will have to reorder later. No more refunded orders will be sent


Well maybe not say shipping delay, maybe say something like "expected shipping time 4-6 weeks as each product is made to order," like it used to say in catalogs all the time.

For knowledge of the 'expected' time would keep a lot of the complaining people at bay. I don't believe people would stop ordering all together, you may loose a few orders here and there but you would have more happier customers. (IMO)


----------



## konp (Jul 15, 2014)

robvei said:


> Brett, with all due respect, you've really got some nerve coming here complaining about us


Jesus Christ you're a colossal arsehole and an entitled little prick, robvei.

Brett/Orbital - if you want my opinion, you SHOULD quit, if only to show the community what it gets when it takes aftermarket accessory creators for granted. I mean, I don't WANT you to, and I'm sure a lot of other people don't either, but it seems people just want to treat you like absolute garbage when they decide you've somehow crossed them.

As for the people apparently abusing/threatening Brett - grow the **** up and act like adults, for christ's sake.

-edit-

Just had another idea Brett - how about making your business a little more "exclusive" so as to weed out the crybabies without screwing over those of us who actually appreciate what you're doing in the process? Not entirely sure how you'd go about doing that, to be honest, but it might be a good happy medium.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Folks I really need it to come down a notch


----------



## Mccastro (Jan 14, 2016)

Personally, I think this entire thread should just be removed. No reason for it to even exist anymore. Don't know if that is possible, but I think it's time to let it go.


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

Mccastro said:


> Personally, I think this entire thread should just be removed. No reason for it to even exist anymore. Don't know if that is possible, but I think it's time to let it go.


Now I have that song stuck in my head.:freak:

But yeah, maybe time to either take a break or quit. Whatever you decide to do Brett, you have our support.

Or another idea, strike a deal with federation models to carry your products, that way you just make a big batch and send it to them every month.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Mccastro said:


> Personally, I think this entire thread should just be removed. No reason for it to even exist anymore. Don't know if that is possible, but I think it's time to let it go.


It doesn't matter someone will come along & join a forum just to start a new thread.

Also Hobbytalk does not have forum moderators anymore. It hasn't for a while. That's why Hobbytalk is like this now.



tardis1916 said:


> But yeah, maybe time to either take a break or quit. Whatever you decide to do Brett, you have our support.
> 
> Or another idea, strike a deal with federation models to carry your products, that way you just make a big batch and send it to them every month.


Like I said, if I could quit it right now, I would. If I do take another break like the 3 mos I had to close for last year. I'll be out of business & home.

That would be ideal. Two problems. My sets are about 7-10 times more expensive to produce than other folks mask sets. Based entirely on the quality of materials, what's included, & the actual machine time to cut a set. Which makes it very hard to offer competitive pricing.
Also no online retailers have shown any interest in carrying my products. They already have a mask supplier.


----------



## tedkitus (Jun 19, 2008)

Brett your mask sets are worth every penny. Keep on doing what your doing. hang in there and manage expectations. You'll be fine in the long haul.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

orbital drydock said:


> Anyone here able to take a year off work without pay?


Sorry, I thought OD was a sideline, not your means of making a living.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

orbital drydock said:


> Also no online retailers have shown any interest in carrying my products. They already have a mask supplier.


That's a shame because your masks are freaking awesome. Fantastic quality.


----------



## ian wallace (Feb 11, 2016)

*USS Enterprise refit Paint masks*

Hi Does anyone know if Orbital Drydocks is operating?
ive ordered some paint masks and I have had no reply?

can anyone help, 

thank you in advance


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

ian wallace said:


> Hi Does anyone know if Orbital Drydocks is operating?
> ive ordered some paint masks and I have had no reply?
> 
> can anyone help,
> ...


Read the above last 8 pages please.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

ian wallace said:


> Hi Does anyone know if Orbital Drydocks is operating?
> ive ordered some paint masks and I have had no reply?
> 
> can anyone help,
> ...


Yeah. I just ordered a packet of masks and they were shipped within 2 days.


----------



## ian wallace (Feb 11, 2016)

*USS Enterprise refit Paint masks*

Ow that's great news
ive just tried to send him a PM
I'm not very good on these sites.

I hope this gentleman sorts things out, from what I see his products are second to none, and I don't think they are expensive at all

I will always pay for quality
and his YouTube videos are great also, a fantastic way of helping people with there product.

I hope this gentleman will reply and send me my order, I have been having problems with emails, to the US as I live in England

I think people need to support this guy instead of putting him down all the time, running a small business is very hard work


----------



## scotthm (Apr 6, 2007)

orbital drydock said:


> Like I said, if I could quit it right now, I would.


Please don't. I placed an order I haven't received yet. :wave:

---------------


----------



## tedkitus (Jun 19, 2008)

scotthm said:


> Please don't. I placed an order I haven't received yet. :wave:
> 
> ---------------


I don't think he's going anywhere soon.  my tracking number was issued on the 10th. Hasn't been dropped in the mail yet though, but we're both on the west coast, so it shouldn't take to long to get to my mail box. Soon!


----------



## ian wallace (Feb 11, 2016)

*USS Enterprise refit Paint masks*

Well lets hope for this guy that he is getting loads of orders to help his business.

ive been having problems with my emails for some reason?
so I have been panicking about communications from people

I think while we are all waiting to get our orders we need to see/how we could help and support this guy


----------



## tedkitus (Jun 19, 2008)

ian wallace said:


> Well lets hope for this guy that he is getting loads of orders to help his business.
> 
> ive been having problems with my emails for some reason?
> so I have been panicking about communications from people
> ...


The best way to support him is to buy from him as the masks appears to be his only source of income. What he needs to do now is be as consistent as possible in getting orders out in a timely fashion. The more he does that and communicates to buyers what the status is then all this 'controversy' will subside.


----------



## ian wallace (Feb 11, 2016)

Yes I agree.
I think if the gentleman would communicate with people when orders are placed then his customers would be in the picture on time scale of there order being sent out

this also could stop customers being upset on not knowing what is going on.

myself I have panicked because I have placed an order for some paint makes and I have not heard anything back from this guy

because I am having problems with my emails this makes me a little jumpy when I don't get a response.

if I could only get my order from this guy then I could put more work his way
I work at pinewood studios in England as a prop/model maker and we use paint masks for loads of things, we are always looking for ways to save money and get better quality of products to save ourselves time.


----------



## tedkitus (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi Ian,
You can also send him a PM theough the forum as well. I would try to be patient. He has been through a lot and a concussion is no small matter on top of everything else. I placed my order a week ago wenesday which he did acknowledge that he received it. I'm just going to hang in there and check in with him periodically. 

I made the mistake of storing my masks in a area that was subject to swings in temprature which caused them to shrink a little. It was enough to ruin them so that they are now unusable. It's totally my fault for storing them in the garage. I'll probably order a back up set just in case. The takeaway is to store them in a cool area away from temprature swings and high humidity if possible unless your going to use them right away. 

The masks are really good. He spent a lot of time researching the paint scheme. They are worth every penny.

You work at Pinewood! Cool! I'm just a lowely mechanical engineer.


----------



## ian wallace (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi
I have sent this gentleman a PM but still no joy

Masks are very strange things to work with Sir
we at the studios use our masks as soon as they are cut or have received them from our supplier.

mostly we make our own but this is very costly and takes up so much or our time that we could be doing/building other things.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

tedkitus said:


> I made the mistake of storing my masks in a area that was subject to swings in temprature which caused them to shrink a little. It was enough to ruin them so that they are now unusable.
> The takeaway is to store them in a cool area away from temprature swings and high humidity if possible unless your going to use them right away.





ian wallace said:


> we at the studios use our masks as soon as they are cut or have received them from our supplier.


This is a huge caveat and should be indicated on the OD website and the instructions for the masks: 

_"Vinyl-cut masks are sensitive to storage conditions. To avoid possible shrinkage, store the masks in a cool area away from temprature swings and high humidity. Apply the masks and paint your model soon after you receive your masks for best results."_ 

Thanks for the heads-up, guys.


----------



## konp (Jul 15, 2014)

I've been waiting a little over a month for mine, and I too have had radio silence on any kind of contact.

I sure hope they turn up soon and that the extended transit hasn't caused them to shrink or otherwise warp.


----------



## tedkitus (Jun 19, 2008)

konp said:


> I've been waiting a little over a month for mine, and I too have had radio silence on any kind of contact.
> 
> I sure hope they turn up soon and that the extended transit hasn't caused them to shrink or otherwise warp.


Shipment usually is not the problem otherwise others would be talking about it. It's how you store them is what can cause the problem. Keep them in a cool dry place and they should be ok if you don't intend to use them right away. I have aztec dummy mask sets that are store properly and are fine. I just made the mistake of not storing this set properly.


----------



## tedkitus (Jun 19, 2008)

SteveR said:


> This is a huge caveat and should be indicated on the OD website and the instructions for the masks:
> 
> _"Vinyl-cut masks are sensitive to storage conditions. To avoid possible shrinkage, store the masks in a cool area away from temprature swings and high humidity. Apply the masks and paint your model soon after you receive your masks for best results."_
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up, guys.


You're welcome.  Vinyl cut masks like Aztec dummy are a little more forgiving of storage conditions then the very thin frisket masks that the OD masks are made from. You should still store them in a cool dry area though.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

tedkitus said:


> You should still store them in a cool dry area though.


Thanks. Mine have been in the basement for about two years, hence my nervousness ... but conditions there are pretty dry and cool.


----------



## tedkitus (Jun 19, 2008)

konp said:


> I've been waiting a little over a month for mine, and I too have had radio silence on any kind of contact.
> 
> I sure hope they turn up soon and that the extended transit hasn't caused them to shrink or otherwise warp.


If your order has a tracking number, and there has been no movement of the parcel other then the tracking number was generated then that means that it hasn't been handed over to the post office for shipment. You would see it begin to move from origin to destination over time once it's been handed over to the post to be shipped to you.


----------



## konp (Jul 15, 2014)

tedkitus said:


> If your order has a tracking number, and there has been no movement of the parcel other then the tracking number was generated then that means that it hasn't been handed over to the post office for shipment. You would see it begin to move from origin to destination over time once it's been handed over to the post to be shipped to you.


Oh it has a tracking number alright - but for the past month it's been saying nothing but "pre-shipment info received" and that the item doesn't have tracking.

I live in Australia, so you can see why this would be slightly concerning to me.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

tedkitus said:


> You're welcome.  Vinyl cut masks like Aztec dummy are a little more forgiving of storage conditions then the very thin frisket masks that the OD masks are made from. You should still store them in a cool dry area though.


Better recheck that, ALL vinyl masks will shrink in heat. Other folks making masks use sign vinyl, not actual paint mask. What I use is real paint masking for auto detailing, not frisket, not sign vinyl.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Who want's a refund???!!!


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

It's pretty messed up when I ask folks not to post & instead take a refund. Don't look here for updates. I'm not checking or posting here anymore


----------



## konp (Jul 15, 2014)

I'd just like a reply to my pm and two emails enquiring as to the location of my masks. I know it can take a while for stuff to get here from the US but over a month is a little odd, especially when the tracking is yielding nothing.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

F**k it everyone who keeps posting can have an automatic refund. 

You folks want to keep all this attention focused on late orders while I'm recovering from a separation, nervous breakdown, & concussion. All for F**king paint masks. I have always delivered, I have NEVER produced a sh*t product. Yet during one of the most f**ked up periods in my 39yrs. This is what everyone talks about.
Thanks for that!~


----------



## tedkitus (Jun 19, 2008)

orbital drydock said:


> Better recheck that, ALL vinyl masks will shrink in heat. Other folks making masks use sign vinyl, not actual paint mask. What I use is real paint masking for auto detailing, not frisket, not sign vinyl.


You're right. They do shrink in heat. What I was trying to say is that they might be a little more forgiving, but not by much. It's still best to store them in a cool dry place.


----------



## gene1138 (Aug 25, 2011)

konp said:


> I'd just like a reply to my pm and two emails enquiring as to the location of my masks. I know it can take a while for stuff to get here from the US but over a month is a little odd, especially when the tracking is yielding nothing.


konp, if you read through the thread you will see others have been experienced the same thing. Shipping labels are created when Brett initially processes the order. It's probably part of the paypal process to create a shipping label when receiving payment. And it is probably easier for him to do that all at once while Brett works on creating masks and working through all the orders. I know we are all used to Amazon 2 day shipping these days but as others have noted Brett is not Amazon. I've learned it myself. Your masks will come. Brett is doing his best to get things out doing all this on his own now and after a few bumps in the road with real life.

Brett, please don't let yourself get aggravated by this. It's just not worth it. I've been doing IT systems support for like 20 years now. If I had a nickle for every person that didn't read my system outage notices or process change emails and then asked me why something was down or why some process no longer worked, I'd be living comfortably now.  Oh and the people that actually admit they never read your email. That's really frustrating but I just answer their question and move on. It's not worth letting them ruin my day. I'd create a canned responses for stuff like this that you could just copy and paste in. It takes the effort out and lets you sorta detach from what gets you aggrevated if that makes any sense. At least for me it does.


----------



## tedkitus (Jun 19, 2008)

gene1138 said:


> konp, if you read through the thread you will see others have been experienced the same thing. Shipping labels are created when Brett initially processes the order. It's probably part of the paypal process to create a shipping label when receiving payment. And it is probably easier for him to do that all at once while Brett works on creating masks and working through all the orders. I know we are all used to Amazon 2 day shipping these days but as others have noted Brett is not Amazon. I've learned it myself. Your masks will come. Brett is doing his best to get things out doing all this on his own now and after a few bumps in the road with real life.
> 
> Brett, please don't let yourself get aggravated by this. It's just not worth it. I've been doing IT systems support for like 20 years now. If I had a nickle for every person that didn't read my system outage notices or process change emails and then asked me why something was down or why some process no longer worked, I'd be living comfortably now.  Oh and the people that actually admit they never read your email. That's really frustrating but I just answer their question and move on. It's not worth letting them ruin my day. I'd create a canned responses for stuff like this that you could just copy and paste in. It takes the effort out and lets you sorta detach from what gets you aggrevated if that makes any sense. At least for me it does.


No it's not worth it. I've been in his shoes, so I know what he's going through. The one thing that he has is control over is his business when it appears that everything else is chaotic. Its a constant, and something that he can control that can help to keep his feet on the ground. It's probably super hard for him to get out of bed in the morning, but It does get better. I'm living proof of that. :wave:

P.S. They may be on the slow boat from China, but his stuff is so damn good. I'm kicking myself for not storing them properly!


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

Just think, all of this could have been totally avoided with a little bit of communication, a website update, etc. I get that life really can smack people hard, but taking 5 minutes to give an update on his website, so people could go to it, see what is going on, and then take a breath and not freak out, would have saved so much aggravation, from all parties involved.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

jgoldsack said:


> Just think, all of this could have been totally avoided with a little bit of communication, a website update, etc. I get that life really can smack people hard, but taking 5 minutes to give an update on his website, so people could go to it, see what is going on, and then take a breath and not freak out, would have saved so much aggravation, from all parties involved.


John,
I'm not posting on my website. Please stop asking me to.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

orbital drydock said:


> John,
> I'm not posting on my website. Please stop asking me to.


Then stop complaining about people questioning when they will be getting their orders. If you are not willing to let people know whats up, on the website where they are able to order your stuff, and the *first* place they go to contact you, then you have no grounds to complain.

People should not have to come to this forum (or whatever others you frequent) to find out the reason for delays on their orders from you. That information should be where they can easily find it, and that is your website. 

You say this is your only income, it is your livelyhood... one would assume that if it was the case, communicating to your customers about potential delays would be a priority for the business; after all, keeping customers happy is the name of the game.

Now I am sorry for all the shit life has thrown at you, I really am, but I am having a hard time feeling sympathetic when you refuse to do the 1 simple thing that could alleviate the entire thing.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

jgoldsack said:


> Then stop complaining about people questioning when they will be getting their orders. If you are not willing to let people know whats up, on the website where they are able to order your stuff, and the *first* place they go to contact you, then you have no grounds to complain.
> 
> People should not have to come to this forum (or whatever others you frequent) to find out the reason for delays on their orders from you. That information should be where they can easily find it, and that is your website.
> 
> ...


What is your stake in doing this. Does it help you out, others? Does it make you feel better? It's not one simple thing, I've said I'm not going to do it. Let it go


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

orbital drydock said:


> What is your stake in doing this. Does it help you out, others? Does it make you feel better? It's not one simple thing, I've said I'm not going to do it. Let it go


Personally? I have no stake. I know I won't be getting any more product from you, as you banned me from ordering because I had the audacity to ask about my order when it had been a month since I ordered, and I hadn't heard anything.

What I want to see is it not happen to others. I want to see communication. I have seen too many posts of "hey has anyone heard from OD?". Too many people have had no communication, no feedback on orders, no response to emails, then when they DO come to a forum to ask about it, they get you getting mad at them for having the audacity to ask a question.

What I want is for a business with an excellent product (if not the best in the particular subject) to find a way to facilitate better, more effective communications with its customers, and not have to see people wondering if it is even still in business.

THAT is what I am trying to do. And it appears to me that you have no interest in even trying to improve it. All I see is complaining, excuses, and anger for people even asking.

I get that your life is in the shits right now, but your customers shouldn't be left hanging, wondering WTF is going on because of it.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

jgoldsack said:


> Personally? I have no stake. I know I won't be getting any more product from you, as you banned me from ordering because I had the audacity to ask about my order when it had been a month since I ordered, and I hadn't heard anything.
> 
> What I want to see is it not happen to others. I want to see communication. I have seen too many posts of "hey has anyone heard from OD?". Too many people have had no communication, no feedback on orders, no response to emails, then when they DO come to a forum to ask about it, they get you getting mad at them for having the audacity to ask a question.
> 
> ...


So, that's why you're doing this. You got banned. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

orbital drydock said:


> So, that's why you're doing this. You got banned. Thanks for clearing that up.


So you think I am trying to get you to improve your communications with your customers, because I am upset about being banned? You really don't get it at all.

If I was upset about that, trying to help you improve your communications would be the last thing I would be doing. I'm just trying to save headaches and frustrations from BOTH sides of the transaction, and you simply appear to not have any interest.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

jgoldsack said:


> So you think I am trying to get you to improve your communications with your customers, because I am upset about being banned? You really don't get it at all.
> 
> If I was upset about that, trying to help you improve your communications would be the last thing I would be doing. I'm just trying to save headaches and frustrations from BOTH sides of the transaction, and you simply appear to not have any interest.


Well lets see. You have posted 4 times about me putting a msg on my site. I've repeatedly said I'm not going to do it.

For someone who is trying to get me to communicate better. You don't seem to be listening.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Come on lets pull the whole forum in!! What are we up to 9 viewers??


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

orbital drydock said:


> Well lets see. You have posted 4 times about me putting a msg on my site. I've repeatedly said I'm not going to do it.
> 
> For someone who is trying to get me to communicate better. You don't seem to be listening.


And yet, you are still not understanding that the way you currently handle your communications simply isn't working, that it is causing more frustrations from everyone involved, than it solves.

So I guess we are both stubborn.

But... that's how you want to run your business. I've tried to help you see the need for change, and it isn't working.

Good luck.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

jgoldsack said:


> And yet, you are still not understanding that the way you currently handle your communications simply isn't working, that it is causing more frustrations from everyone involved, than it solves.
> 
> So I guess we are both stubborn.
> 
> ...


Because you actually don't know me at all. You don't know the full details of my life. I have posted all that I feel comfortable about what I am going through.

If you think it is only a communication issue. You are welcome to your opinion.


----------



## whereisanykey (Sep 25, 2011)

From what I've seen in similar situations is that it's not uncommon to have to wait 4 to 6 weeks for your product. Also this thread has answered all the same questions that keep coming up if one were to read it.


----------



## tedkitus (Jun 19, 2008)

whereisanykey said:


> From what I've seen in similar situations is that it's not uncommon to have to wait 4 to 6 weeks for your product. Also this thread has answered all the same questions that keep coming up if one were to read it.


That's about how long I'm waiting for my case from CaseLabs


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

It would be pretty cool if folks who were posting about where is their late order. Would also post something about hey I got my masks, thanks! 
I'm pretty close to caught-up & getting ahead. It would be nice if folks in the community who've posted on this thread about orders. Would also post about that they are getting them as well.


----------



## scotthm (Apr 6, 2007)

orbital drydock said:


> It would be pretty cool if folks who were posting about where is their late order. Would also post something about hey I got my masks, thanks!


I got my masks yesterday. Thank you for enclosing them in a sealed plastic bag. We're being drenched in rain this week and they would have been ruined if not for that extra protection.

---------------


----------



## rmpitzer (Mar 11, 2016)

orbital drydock said:


> I'm pretty close to caught-up & getting ahead. It would be nice if folks in the community who've posted on this thread about orders. Would also post about that they are getting them as well.


This is good news, and I will happily post when I receive my order. 



scotthm said:


> I got my masks yesterday. Thank you for enclosing them in a sealed plastic bag. We're being drenched in rain this week and they would have been ruined if not for that extra protection.


So happy to hear they are sealed in plastic, that's exactly what I was worried about, the package being left out in the rain while I'm at work.

Thanks for the updates, I look forward to the masks!

-Rich


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

orbital drydock said:


> It would be pretty cool if folks who were posting about where is their late order. Would also post something about hey I got my masks, thanks!
> I'm pretty close to caught-up & getting ahead. It would be nice if folks in the community who've posted on this thread about orders. Would also post about that they are getting them as well.


Funny you should mention that, mine just came in! They are absolutely wonderful. I really hope you can find a way to keep providing these to the model community. It would be such a terrible loss. Your work on these is beyond outstanding. So thrilled. Just superb in every way. Thanks, Brett!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Seconding the appreciation for the plastic bag. I ordered one of the 5-color sets when they first came out, and they came in a plastic bag. Most excellent. :thumbsup:

Query: If we ever lose the pink applicator, would a similar-looking plastic pot scraper do?


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the replies folks!
I should be fully caught up & ahead within the next week. So, watch your mailboxes!

Yep, that zip bag is a key part. I wanted something that could be sealed & reused. Since I know none of us can do all of the painting in a day 

I'll also be making some changes to a few sets, instructions & the website soon. Along with finishing the NX-01 master set, & adding all of the new Bandai & Revell/FM star wars sets. Oh, I can now also do kabuki mask sets of any size. So get ready for some completely new product lines that don't exist in the US. Wanted to throw a note out there. ALL of my materials, packaging, & tools included in the sets. Are made in the US, or Germany. NOTHING out of this shop comes from china. 

ONE BIG THING, long term storage... If the masks are stored flat below 65f & 50% humidity(hence the bag). They will be good & not shrink for at least 2 years. It is really important about the temp & humidity. I have cut masks that have been sitting around for 3yrs that are still in good shape. It's all about the proper storage.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

SteveR said:


> Query: If we ever lose the pink applicator, would a similar-looking plastic pot scraper do?


Hi Steve,
Check your local paint store or sign shop. It's called a lil' chizler & runs about $0.70. I wouldn't suggest a pot scraper as the edges might gouge. The chizlers have both a sharp & round edge so they can be used for application or removal.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

orbital drydock said:


> ...adding all of the new Bandai & Revell/FM star wars sets.


Hell yeah! Those will be crazy useful. Masking the TIE cockpit windows is SUCH a pain. I have tons of Bandai kits to build, so I will be buying lots of your masks for sure.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

PixelMagic said:


> Hell yeah! Those will be crazy useful. Masking the TIE cockpit windows is SUCH a pain. I have tons of Bandai kits to build, so I will be buying lots of your masks for sure.


There's another bonus, they will be on kabuki, with all markings & panel masks. I'm working on something a bit different, won't say too much. Though expect more kabuki products & not just sci-fi.......


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

orbital drydock said:


> There's another bonus, they will be on kabuki, with all markings & panel masks. I'm working on something a bit different, won't say too much. Though expect more kabuki products & not just sci-fi.......



Fantastic.


----------



## tedkitus (Jun 19, 2008)

My masks came the other day. I've stored them in a place where they shouldn't shrink. After I move in a couple of months I'll start my build.


----------



## florjon (May 2, 2012)

Hi

*edit
nvr mind, ill wait it out.


----------



## ian wallace (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi Guys
I would just like to add that I have received my order for the USS Enterprise Aztec paint masks.

and to be honest guys they are not as good as they seam.


THEY ARE EVEN BETTER.

as soon as I opened up the masks I jumped into my car and drove to pinewood studios were I worked and showed them to my old boss

he loved them, 

anyways great product and lets hope this guy sorts his life out and makes some good money from all of his efforts


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey folks, I've suffered another bit of a set back. Over the last 2 weeks I've lost 2 more grandparents this year. My grandfather passed 0n 2/26 & my grandmother yesterday. My dad's parents were very influential in my life & extremely supportive of everything I've done in life. They are already dearly missed.

I'm going to stick with my plan as best as possible & try to get out all orders this week & get ahead. I need a vacation.

All of the folks who have stood beside me & supported me through this year. I thank you immensely from my whole heart.


----------



## FlyingBrickyard (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. 

You've got the right mindset though, just keep going as best you can. It's all you can do at times like this.


----------



## escape068 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi Brett,

I just want to post and say* Thank You!! *for the 1/350 refit masks. I received them last week in perfect condition. 

Sorry to hear about your losses, but I hope you can find a way to keep turning out these masks because they are the best in the business and keeping busy will ease the pain

Scott


----------



## rmpitzer (Mar 11, 2016)

So sorry to hear about your losses! 

I hope my order is shipped before your much needed vacation. I'm ready to start painting. 

-Rich


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

So sorry to hear the latest hand life has dealt you- you really seem to be in the cross hairs this year...
When things get settled and you return to your regularly scheduled life I too will be interested in some Bandai masks. No rush, I have plenty of other things to keep me busy.
I have no idea what 'kabuki' is or what it means, but from the responses it seems to be a good thing.


----------



## florjon (May 2, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss too, and for all the setbacks you had the last couple of months. Life can be a bitch sometimes...

That being said, I really wished you would starting to respond on emails though.
It's been 7 weeks since I ordered with you and several emails.
I have no idea what the status of my order is.

My project is waiting on you.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

florjon said:


> I'm sorry for your loss too, and for all the setbacks you had the last couple of months. Life can be a bitch sometimes...
> 
> That being said, I really wished you would starting to respond on emails though.
> It's been 7 weeks since I ordered with you and several emails.
> ...


What's your order number? I'm happy to issue you a refund right now!


----------



## escape068 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi Brett,

Just started using the masks over the weekend and so far love the results

How do you clearcoat this to keep the contrasting satin panel look with the other shinny panels. Boyd from Trekworks said he use Krylon acrylic matte/satin clear to seal in the Aztec's but he was using "Future" prior to the switch.

I have attached a few pictures

Thanks


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

escape068 said:


> Hi Brett,
> 
> Just started using the masks over the weekend and so far love the results
> 
> ...


It will depend on what you're using for aztec paints. Lacquer or acrylic? I use Alclad Klear Kote for sealing & top coat. Also, are you sealing each color before doing the next? I use lacquers & don't seal anything until all of the paint work is done. If you're having/worried about paint peeling. Paint might be too thin. More info on your process please.


----------



## escape068 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi Brett,

I am using all Polytranspar lacquer paints starting with the primer to the white basecoat to the iridescent Aztecs. I used Duplicolor adhesion promoter on the bare plastic before the primer. I have not put any clearcoat on to this point. 

After I painted the Aztec I buffed them with a dryer sheet that really smoothed them out and provided an even satin sheen on them. I also wet sanded and polished the basecoat for smooth even shine before I applied the Aztecs. The basecoat and primer were done over a month so no issues with drying of the Aztecs.

I have all 3 of the Polytranspar lacquer clears (Gloss, Satin and Flat). I also use Future, Testors dullcoat & glosscoat, Tamiya flat & gloss, Mr. Hobby acrylic flat & gloss

I was think of trying the Polytranspar satin clear but I watched Boyd's Trekworks video: 1/350 refit build part 14 (See 21:00) where he said he used "Future" to seal all the Aztecs but in Video 16 (See 10:46) he said he decided to go with Krylon acrylic flat clear for the Aztec and again with the Krylon for the final coat over the decals. So now I'm undecided on what too do. 

I posted a few pictures of a few planes I did using very light misting coats of "Future" over Tamiya Metallic paint to preserve the metallic metal sheen as if their was no clear coat on at all. The 2 titanium planes I used that technique and the black one I used Testors dullcoat.

Any help on this important step would be appreciated

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

escape068 said:


> Hi Brett,
> 
> I am using all Polytranspar lacquer paints starting with the primer to the white basecoat to the iridescent Aztecs. I used Duplicolor adhesion promoter on the bare plastic before the primer. I have not put any clearcoat on to this point.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're on the right track to me. Using lacquers is much easier. Be careful about using the dryer sheet for buffing. As they contain wax & can affect top coat adhesion. Even if they're used sheets.

I would go with the polytranspar clear lacquer either way. Don't clear coat until aztecs are all done. Then gloss before decals, & probably satin, or matte for the finish.

For clear lacquers stick with Alclad. I know for sure they are archival & non yellowing. I think the polytranspar stuff is on the same level. Be careful of testors, it will definitely yellow. Tamiya is pretty good. So is Mr Hobby/Gunze for acrylic work.

BIG TIP-- Do not clear coat aztecs with off the shelf stuff like krylon etc... unless you are very, very light on the multiple coats. There is a really good chance the aztecs will crack. Especially if acrylics are used.

As far as Future goes.... well it's floor polish & that's where it goes in my house.... sorry Future lovers


----------



## barrydancer (Aug 28, 2009)

orbital drydock said:


> BIG TIP-- Do not clear coat aztecs with off the shelf stuff like krylon etc... unless you are very, very light on the multiple coats. There is a really good chance the aztecs will crack. Especially if acrylics are used.


Ain't that the truth...


----------



## escape068 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi Brett,

I think I will go with the Polytranspar clears. I'll start with the satin and either dull it down or add gloss depending on how the sheen looks after it dries on a test piece. 

Would you spray with an airbrush or with a HVLP sprayer since it's a big ship to cover. I will be clearing the 5 individual pieces of the ship separately or should I put the ship together then clear coat. I sprayed the white basecoat with an HVLP sprayer and it came great. I used the airbrush for the seams and the small stuff.

Since the Aztecs are smooth and have a shinny satin sheen and the rest of the ship has a more glossy shine do I need to clear coat before the decals. Of course I will be clear coating after the decals are applied 

I have been using the dryer sheets for a while and never had any issues. They work great at smoothing down metallic paints without damaging the sheen.

I have been watching your videos of the 1/350 Aztecs Part 9 and on the neck masks their is some extra Aztecs on the back portion....what is that for?

Do you also have the color map for both nacelles? I noticed for the secondary hull Aztecs in the video #7 you only showed the port side of the color map on the paper you were using and not the starboard side. I did not get to the video of the nacelles yet but it is probably the same. I do change the colors around a bit but it's much easier when you have it already filled in to make some changes

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Sorry, not clear on the last post. If I _have_ to use acrylics, which clear would you recommend?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

barrydancer said:


> Ain't that the truth...


I tried Krylon clearcoat spray years ago for one of my builds; fortunately, it was just the dome base and not the model itself. Needless to say, that was the first and last time I used it. It never ceases to amaze me when modellers put so much effort into doing a nice paintjob only to go cheap on the clearcoat and ruin it.


----------



## barrydancer (Aug 28, 2009)

Trekkriffic said:


> I tried Krylon clearcoat spray years ago for one of my builds; fortunately, it was just the dome base and not the model itself. Needless to say, that was the first and last time I used it. It never ceases to amaze me when modellers put so much effort into doing a nice paintjob only to go cheap on the clearcoat and ruin it.


Yeah, I don't know what I was thinking. I wanted something more semi-gloss than Future, and went with the Krylon instead of finding something to dull the Future(which I since have). It ate the aztecs off the top of the shuttlebay and the nacelle pylons on my Refit, and made some ugly cracks on the rest of the secondary hull. I will stay far, far away from it from now on. 

At least I can point to all the flaws on the model and tell myself "This is where I learned how to do X" or "How not to do Y".


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

barrydancer said:


> Yeah, I don't know what I was thinking. I wanted something more semi-gloss than Future, and went with the Krylon instead of finding something to dull the Future(which I since have). It ate the aztecs off the top of the shuttlebay and the nacelle pylons on my Refit, and made some ugly cracks on the rest of the secondary hull. I will stay far, far away from it from now on.
> 
> At least I can point to all the flaws on the model and tell myself "This is where I learned how to do X" or "How not to do Y".


You could also have oversprayed with Dullcote on top of the Future. That would have given you a semi-gloss finish.


----------



## escape068 (Jan 26, 2016)

Trekkriffic said:


> You could also have oversprayed with Dullcote on top of the Future. That would have given you a semi-gloss finish.


What is the correct sheen for The Motion Picture Enterprise 1701 Refit? Should the ship have a satin sheen including the Aztecs?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

escape068 said:


> What is the correct sheen for The Motion Picture Enterprise 1701 Refit? Should the ship have a satin sheen including the Aztecs?


It always appeared to have an oveerall satin finish to me on screen although, having said that, matte finishes generally photograph better. But I'll defer to others on this forum with more knowledge than I about TMP Enterprise.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

escape068 said:


> What is the correct sheen for The Motion Picture Enterprise 1701 Refit? Should the ship have a satin sheen including the Aztecs?


From viewing the TMP refit leaving earth, my eyes tell me that the ship's finish doesn't have a uniform reflectivity. Some panels seem to give a more specular highlight (smaller) than others do: in other words, the kicks off the sun aren't uniform to my eye. I could be wrong ...


----------



## barrydancer (Aug 28, 2009)

escape068 said:


> What is the correct sheen for The Motion Picture Enterprise 1701 Refit? Should the ship have a satin sheen including the Aztecs?


Garbaron and others can speak better than me, but from what research I've done, I get the impression that overall the Refit was very shiny. You can look at the reflection of the flash in the old Cloudster photos and see that there's a bright sheen. Keep in mind she was filmed for TMP against a black background under low light to mitigate the shine. That being said, I believe Olsen painted the aztec in a way that different areas had different characteristics: some gloss, some semi-gloss, etc. Then ILM got ahold of her and dulled everything down, but I digress...

The effect is hard to reproduce on a 1:350 scale ship, especially if you want to actually seal the decals. If you don't want to clearcoat and seal, you could probably do an awesome multi-sheen paint job. Mine will be rather glossy in the end. I wanted to keep the contrast between the satin hull and gloss aztecs, but opted for safer decal sealing in the end.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

barrydancer said:


> If you don't want to clearcoat and seal, you could probably do an awesome multi-sheen paint job. Mine will be rather glossy in the end. I wanted to keep the contrast between the satin hull and gloss aztecs, but opted for safer decal sealing in the end.


Yeah, the decal sealing would be a bit of a problem. One solution for a two-sheen job would be to do the five-color aztec, seal glossy, then decal. Next, seal satin over the decals, because ... you'd then mask the hull _again_ with a _single_-aztec mask set and spray a slightly duller coat. Hah! Get those masks to line up again ... :freak: I'll probably go with a single-sheen myself.


----------



## florjon (May 2, 2012)

> What's your order number? I'm happy to issue you a refund right now!


... so.. it's still not handled even though you claim here you have caught up with orders?

I do not wish a refund. 
Apperantly you products are good so I really would like to have it.
I did not expect to have this door closed so easily...?

I'm just asking, has this been shipped, can (will) you still ship it?

Order ID: 721


----------



## escape068 (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks for all the suggestions. No practical way to seal the decals and keep the contrasting effect of the satin Aztecs with rest of the ships shiner panels. I will test a few scrap pieces of plastic with the Polytranspar satin clear. I have the gloss and flat as well so I can mix up a custom clear if the satin is not right

My question is should the final clear coat go on the ship after it is fully assembled and if so should I use an airbrush or a HPLV sprayer? I say this because the ship is quite big and I think it would be hard with to get even coverage across the whole ship with an airbrush if it is done all at once or do individual sections and mask off the other areas from overspray.

Any suggestions

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## escape068 (Jan 26, 2016)

orbital drydock said:


> Sounds like you're on the right track to me. Using lacquers is much easier. Be careful about using the dryer sheet for buffing. As they contain wax & can affect top coat adhesion. Even if they're used sheets.
> 
> I would go with the polytranspar clear lacquer either way. Don't clear coat until aztecs are all done. Then gloss before decals, & probably satin, or matte for the finish.
> 
> ...


Hi Brett,

Which Alclad clear did you use on the TMP Refit? 

They have several: Gloss, Light Sheen, Semi-Matte, Matte & Flat

Since the Aztecs are really smooth and the rest of the ship's white basecoat is a very shinny and smooth....I should be able to apply the decals without having to clear coat it first? 

I don't think it will make it any smoother than it already is. Before I painted the Aztecs I wet sanded the basecoat and buffed it out to a glossy smooth finish. I think that's why the Aztecs went on very smooth. Unless their is another reason to clear coat before the decals let me know. I will be clear coating after the decals. 

More pictures of the Aztecs in progress

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## escape068 (Jan 26, 2016)

And a few more pictures......Going to be doing the neck Aztecs tonight


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

florjon said:


> ... so.. it's still not handled even though you claim here you have caught up with orders?
> 
> I do not wish a refund.
> Apperantly you products are good so I really would like to have it.
> ...


Please read the entire thread & you will understand. This has been my "Year in Hell" literally. Only difference, I don't get a reset when it's over. I just recovered from a concussion. Then in the last few weeks. I lost 2 of my closest family members. Please read the thread as I am issuing refunds to anyone who does not want to wait. I am also issuing refunds to people who keep posting about it.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

escape068 said:


> Hi Brett,
> 
> Which Alclad clear did you use on the TMP Refit?
> 
> ...


Dude Scott, That looks awesome, excellent work all around!

Light sheen & semi-matte are my go to's. I also sometimes mix in a little gloss, or matte if I'm going for something specific.

Also yes wait until the whole ship is done then use an HVLP gun. I tried using my biggest airbrush 0.6 with a fan tip, it did not go well. If you use a gun make sure it's a nice one Iwata etc. Harbor freight paint tools will not work. That's another horror story.
Even with a smooth base, painting the aztecs will create minor surface variations. There is a very good chance of decal silvering. I do suggest gloss before decals. It is really hard to create the dual sheen effect. Unfortunately for the time involved SteveR is correct. Gloss coat it again after decals & remask the satin areas.


----------



## escape068 (Jan 26, 2016)

orbital drydock said:


> Dude Scott, That looks awesome, excellent work all around!
> 
> Light sheen & semi-matte are my go to's. I also sometimes mix in a little gloss, or matte if I'm going for something specific.
> 
> ...


Hi Brett,

I appreciate the compliments!!

I have a Harder& Steenbeck Infinity CR+ 2 in 1 airbrush with a .6mm tip. It's a great airbrush. Painting larger areas the HVLP is the way to go. I tried painting the separate sections with the airbrush for the white basecoat and it was time-consuming and hard to get even coverage. I switched to the HVLP sprayer and it was fast, even coverage and smooth finish. No contest.

Now if I clear coat the ship after it is assembled should I also do it in sections and mask off the completed sections as I move along. The ship has many surfaces at different angles and doing it all at once I think you would get overspray on areas just sprayed and it would also be hard to position the ship to spray all at once.

How should the other secondary colors that are on the hull, bridge & saucer (Duckegg blue, etc......) be clear coated or are they painted, masked and left alone? Are they done last in a matt/flat finish or do they get the same satin clear like the rest of the ship or do you mask them off when the ship is being clear coated to preserve the flat finish. I have already painted the bridge, BC deck and around the impulse crystal with the secondary colors in a matte/flat sheen. I can probably mask those areas off before clear coat. I have not done any other secondary painting but want to know how to proceed with the rest of them and what to do with the ones already done.

Gloss coat before the decaling........the pictures I posted of the Titanium colored SR71's were all decaled over a buffed metallic Tamiya acrylic paint and no silvering occurred. The Black SR-71 was dull coated and the decals were then applied and then another dull coat and no silvering. I know your not supposed to do that but in order to preserve the dead flat look of the panels......putting gloss first then dull coat would ruin the dead flat look. A trick I learned is that you can lightly buff a flat finish and it becomes really smooth and the decals slide on very easily and silvering is minimized. It may not always work but so far it has for me. Before the topcoat their maybe some silvering but I find a good lacquer top coat over the decals makes that disappear and blend in with the paint.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Lovely work, escape 068. 
This shot sheds light (choke) on the sheen issue: my guess is that the coloured parts give a larger (diffuse) highlight, not because the surface is rougher (i.e. satin, not glossy), but because the metallic particles _under_ the surface are not aligned. 

Or, maybe the coloured paint _is_ a bit more satiny on the surface. But escape said they were smooth ... 










Nevertheless, it suggests (to me, at least) that glossing the entire ship _might_ retain the effect of different highlights, mimicking the effect of different surface sheens. Anybody have glossed-over ship shots to confirm or disconfirm this?


----------



## escape068 (Jan 26, 2016)

SteveR said:


> This shot sheds light (choke) on the sheen issue: my guess is that the coloured parts give a larger (diffuse) highlight, not because the surface is rougher (i.e. satin, not glossy), but because the metallic particles _under_ the surface are not aligned.


Thanks for the kind words!

The surface is just as smooth over the Aztecs as compared to the other white painted panels. If you run your finer over them it's hard to tell. Your only hint is when your finder gets to the edge of the Aztecs you feel the paint edge being slightly higher. I previously mentioned in another post that I buffed the Aztecs which gives it a very smooth finish and it really blends in and they do not look like they are painted on. 

I'm not sure if the dual sheen effect will still show after it's clear coated but some hint of it may still be present. Boyd of Trekworks mentioned this in one of his videos on his TMP build but I could not tell from the video

Too bad you can't have the dual sheen effect after you clear coat


----------



## escape068 (Jan 26, 2016)

SteveR said:


> Lovely work, escape 068.
> This shot sheds light (choke) on the sheen issue: my guess is that the coloured parts give a larger (diffuse) highlight, not because the surface is rougher (i.e. satin, not glossy), but because the metallic particles _under_ the surface are not aligned.
> 
> Or, maybe the coloured paint _is_ a bit more satiny on the surface. But escape said they were smooth ...
> ...


I've been think about your last comment and I thing what will happen is that if clear coated in gloss you will still be able to see the difference between the Aztecs and the other panels but if you view it from an angle it will all look shinny compared to now where you can see the variations in sheen (See picture). 

If clear coated in satin or anything else you would see less of a difference and I think it would all shine about the same. The sheen the picture would be an even shine unlike it is now where you can see the dual shine


----------



## florjon (May 2, 2012)

> Please read the entire thread & you will understand. This has been my "Year in Hell" literally. Only difference, I don't get a reset when it's over. I just recovered from a concussion. Then in the last few weeks. I lost 2 of my closest family members. Please read the thread as I am issuing refunds to anyone who does not want to wait. I am also issuing refunds to people who keep posting about it.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I really do understand. Really!
> ...


----------



## barrydancer (Aug 28, 2009)

escape068 said:


> How should the other secondary colors that are on the hull, bridge & saucer (Duckegg blue, etc......) be clear coated or are they painted, masked and left alone? Are they done last in a matt/flat finish or do they get the same satin clear like the rest of the ship or do you mask them off when the ship is being clear coated to preserve the flat finish. I have already painted the bridge, BC deck and around the impulse crystal with the secondary colors in a matte/flat sheen. I can probably mask those areas off before clear coat. I have not done any other secondary painting but want to know how to proceed with the rest of them and what to do with the ones already done.


I suggest painting them, masking them off, and leaving them alone. I painted all off the matte areas such as deflector housing and strongback first thing after the primer, and the masked them before doing the hull base coat. Your mileage may vary, but those areas are supposed to be a different sheen than the rest of the hull. They also don't have any decals on them, so I wouldn't think there would be any real need to clear coat them.

Also, your aztecs rock!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

barrydancer said:


> I painted all off the matte areas such as deflector housing and strongback first thing after the primer, and the masked them before doing the hull base coat.


Yeah, I think _all_ the non-aztec areas are matte, right?


----------



## barrydancer (Aug 28, 2009)

SteveR said:


> Yeah, I think _all_ the non-aztec areas are matte, right?


As far as I know they are.


----------



## escape068 (Jan 26, 2016)

barrydancer said:


> I suggest painting them, masking them off, and leaving them alone. I painted all off the matte areas such as deflector housing and strongback first thing after the primer, and the masked them before doing the hull base coat. Your mileage may vary, but those areas are supposed to be a different sheen than the rest of the hull. They also don't have any decals on them, so I wouldn't think there would be any real need to clear coat them.
> 
> Also, your aztecs rock!


Thanks for the suggestions!!

I will most likely paint them last and cover up the ones I already done so I don't ruin the flat sheen. They will be painted with lacquer paint so I don't think they need to be clear coated and no decals will be on them either........Can anybody confirm that this is fine not to clear coat

Any thoughts on clear coating the ship in sections (it will be completely built but I will mask off sections and clear those one by one

Some Aztec pictures of the TMP neck


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

escape068 said:


> Any thoughts on clear coating the ship in sections (it will be completely built but I will mask off sections and clear those one by one)


Is there any way you could spray the primary hull _before_ attaching it to the rest of the model?


----------



## escape068 (Jan 26, 2016)

SteveR said:


> Is there any way you could spray the primary hull _before_ attaching it to the rest of the model?


I have the model in 5 parts: secondary hull, upper saucer, lower saucer and both nacelles which will make it much easier to apply all the Aztecs.

Once all the Aztecs are done and the decals are applied I can clear coat it this way and then assemble the entire ship. Their will be some seam work around the edge of the saucer but I don't think there is any seam work where the nacelles attach to the pylons and none where the neck attaches to the lower saucer. I can do the seam work around the saucer and then mask, paint and clear the outer edge.

How does that sound


----------



## stevep63 (Feb 6, 2016)

You are a petty man Brett. I am a physician. I have suffered more days from hell than you will ever know. I have never missed a day of work, and my patients never knew anything was wrong. If I practiced your business model then I would have death in my wake. You have a business model of poor fucking me, and your business and customers suffer. No wonder your partner left you. I cant imagine treating customers the way you have done.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

My god, you just don't get it. Making after-market hobby products is not the same thing as being a Dr, and I'm surprised you would even attempt to compare them. Such bile and hatefulness have no place on this board.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

RossW said:


> Such bile and hatefulness have no place on this board.


And yet this thread persists.

If there were any moderators left on this site, this thread would have been closed 175 replies ago. It now exists only to give Brett a kick in the teeth every couple of weeks. No body deserves that.



Stop posting to this thread.
Close this thread!


----------



## whereisanykey (Sep 25, 2011)

A Doctor? Then why does your profile say you are a Network Engineer, a very novice model builder and sort of electronics. Obviously you are Not who you say you are.


----------



## hubert (May 3, 2008)

Sorry to hiJack.

Scott, your Enterprise looks fantastic, the colors look great!

But I'm in love with your SR-71 fleet.

I believe they look absolutely stunning.

Do you have a build log/blog or notes on them (especially the titanium models) - colors used, technique, etc? Or PM me if you can help.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

stevep63 said:


> You are a petty man Brett. I am a physician. I have suffered more days from hell than you will ever know. I have never missed a day of work, and my patients never knew anything was wrong. If I practiced your business model then I would have death in my wake. You have a business model of poor fucking me, and your business and customers suffer. No wonder your partner left you. I cant imagine treating customers the way you have done.


I'm fairly certain this is someone trolling me as a sock puppet.

If it's not & you are waiting on an order. You have just been refunded.

Treating my customers how? Asking them to wait or please accept a refund while I've been dealing with severe PTSD for the last year.

If you are a doctor. Then you should know something about severe PTSD. You should also consider yourself completely unethical for treating someone with a PTSD diagnosis in this way. Your license should be revoked if this is your bedside manner.



whereisanykey said:


> A Doctor? Then why does your profile say you are a Network Engineer, a very novice model builder and sort of electronics. Obviously you are Not who you say you are.


Too many things that say sock puppet.



TIEbomber1967 said:


> And yet this thread persists.
> 
> If there were any moderators left on this site, this thread would have been closed 175 replies ago. It now exists only to give Brett a kick in the teeth every couple of weeks. No body deserves that.
> 
> ...


There are no moderators. Hobbytalk was sold to a Euro Ad firm a while back. All of the moderators were done away with. It's the wild west over here.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> And yet this thread persists.
> 
> If there were any moderators left on this site, this thread would have been closed 175 replies ago. It now exists only to give Brett a kick in the teeth every couple of weeks. No body deserves that.
> 
> ...


In the good old days, or like it is on other forums. This would have been shut down a long time ago. Also there would be someone who looked up the IP's of suspected sock puppets & ban the member along with all the puppets.


----------



## stevep63 (Feb 6, 2016)

*Wrong*



RossW said:


> My god, you just don't get it. Making after-market hobby products is not the same thing as being a Dr, and I'm surprised you would even attempt to compare them. Such bile and hatefulness have no place on this board.


You are obviously severely under educated, and thus, have no idea about how business is conducted. Being a physician is no different than what you say, I have a job, I do my job, and at the end of the day, I do not allow my personal life to interfere with my professional life...How is that different...?


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

escape068 said:


> I have the model in 5 parts: secondary hull, upper saucer, lower saucer and both nacelles which will make it much easier to apply all the Aztecs.
> 
> Once all the Aztecs are done and the decals are applied I can clear coat it this way and then assemble the entire ship. Their will be some seam work around the edge of the saucer but I don't think there is any seam work where the nacelles attach to the pylons and none where the neck attaches to the lower saucer. I can do the seam work around the saucer and then mask, paint and clear the outer edge.
> 
> How does that sound


That's pretty much how I'm doing my current builds. I sealed the saucers before painting, so it's one piece. At the neck, it's solid secondary colors, an easy seam blend. I'm doing the nacelle bottoms & pylons after assembly. I'm worried about the seam. Since aztecs go right into it. IDK thoughts?


----------



## supercoolin (Jul 9, 2009)

*DeBoer Hulls Northstar 1/260 Enterprise/Reliant.*

Brett, I shouldn't be bugging you at this time, and my condolences about your Grandparents. You know that we are behind you and all of us reach out for you.

With all that is going on in your life I am not sure if you even feel like getting out of bed, but have you moved forward with masks for the Deboer Hulls 1/260 Reliant and Enterprise? 

Your Reliant videos inspired me to buy both kits from Dennis last month, and he should be shipping this week. 

I don't mean to put pressure on you, but did you get around to making the masks for your Reliant and decide to offer them for sale? I am going to want to buy sets for both models.


----------



## stevep63 (Feb 6, 2016)

No sock puppets here Brett. Just me trying figure what the hell is going on. No communication, nothing what so ever. I ordered your product for my 12 year old and he already questioning you and your business model. 12 Brett.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

supercoolin said:


> Brett, I shouldn't be bugging you at this time, and my condolences about your Grandparents. You know that we are behind you and all of us reach out for you.
> 
> With all that is going on in your life I am not sure if you even feel like getting out of bed, but have you moved forward with masks for the Deboer Hulls 1/260 Reliant and Enterprise?
> 
> ...


It's alright & thank you.

Yes, there will still be mask sets for both ships. I have the new designs already done & need to do the final fitting & paint tests. I just don't have the shop set up for working on big models yet. Mid summer?


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

stevep63 said:


> No sock puppets here Brett. Just me trying figure what the hell is going on. No communication, nothing what so ever. I ordered your product for my 12 year old and he already questioning you and your business model. 12 Brett.


What's your order number?


----------



## stevep63 (Feb 6, 2016)

orbital drydock said:


> What's your order number?


I have no order number. Your system never sent me one. I have a PayPal Transaction number. Would that help...?


----------



## stevep63 (Feb 6, 2016)

orbital drydock said:


> What's your order number?


Damm Brett, can you just send me what i ordered? My kid just wants to do his model. Thats all I want man..


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

stevep63 said:


> Damm Brett, can you just send me what i ordered? My kid just wants to do his model. Thats all I want man..


send what ever info you have from your order


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

stevep63 said:


> You are obviously severely under educated, and thus, have no idea about how business is conducted. Being a physician is no different than what you say, I have a job, I do my job, and at the end of the day, I do not allow my personal life to interfere with my professional life...How is that different...?


You wound me! You wound me! How shall I ever recover from such a jibe? It cuteth me to my very core! Oh, mercy, mercy me!


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

stevep63 said:


> I have no order number. Your system never sent me one. I have a PayPal Transaction number. Would that help...?


Send me your paypal transaction number in a PM


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Hmmmm silence..........


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Lol at the drama over building plastic spaceships. Brett, your work kicks ass. It's awesome. Ignore these trolls.


----------



## supercoolin (Jul 9, 2009)

orbital drydock said:


> It's alright & thank you.
> 
> Yes, there will still be mask sets for both ships. I have the new designs already done & need to do the final fitting & paint tests. I just don't have the shop set up for working on big models yet. Mid summer?


That would be great, just throw out a post when you are ready to list them at the store.

Have a good Easter and know your Grand Parents are in a better place.

Steve


----------



## stevep63 (Feb 6, 2016)

orbital drydock said:


> What's your order number?


Transaction ID:0BU546161F073972H
Just refund the money gave you. You treat your customers like shit. I, like many others, when we question the orders you reply like we are shit and who the hell are we to question you. **** you and your followers...You have no idea what it means to run a business. Nor how to run a business...Oh my goodness you had some bad luck, poor fucking you. No one else has those problems. Poor fucking you....


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

stevep63 said:


> *You are a petty man Brett.* I am a physician. I have suffered more days from hell than you will ever know. I have never missed a day of work, and my patients never knew anything was wrong. If I practiced your business model then I would have death in my wake. You have a business model of poor fucking me, and your business and customers suffer. *No wonder your partner left you.* I cant imagine treating customers the way you have done.





stevep63 said:


> No sock puppets here Brett. Just me trying figure what the hell is going on. No communication, nothing what so ever. *I ordered your product for my 12 year old and he already questioning you and your business model.* 12 Brett.





stevep63 said:


> Transaction ID:0BU546161F073972H
> *Just refund the money gave you. You treat your customers like shit. I, like many others, when we question the orders you reply like we are shit and who the hell are we to question you. **** you and your followers...You have no idea what it means to run a business. Nor how to run a business...Oh my goodness you had some bad luck, poor fucking you. No one else has those problems. Poor fucking you....*


That transaction ID doesn't show up in my paypal anywhere. As soon as I locate your order, you will be refunded.

Based on your rude, insulting & degrading comments. I would never do business with you again, EVER! I don't treat customers like this. I treat people with no compassion like this. First who do you think you are that it is ok to openly & brutally attack someone like this. *How dare you make a comment about my separation here!
*
What I don't have to put up with anymore is abusive behavior from anyone. If you are abusive in your messages, emails, etc. Expect an immediate refund, your account suspended, & your IP address banned permanently.

Everyone who has waited, has gotten their order, or is getting it. everyone who has wanted refunds, has taken them. A few people who have been abusive, will never be allowed to purchase products from me again.

Yeah & guess what they are the best out there! I made Fk"n sure they would be! So I'm sorry you don't like my "business model" while I deal with ptsd for a year.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Again, if folks would like a refund, just ask paypal. They are more than happy to facilitate that for you. Orders are still shipping late, they are shipping though. I'm sorry for that, I'm working on it.

If folks want to bash me on the forums, or through emails. There will be zero tolerance for it.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

If this thread were a place I'd tell anyone entering to be careful of the trolls lurking in the rear bathroom stalls. Ughhhh... they make such a mess. 

Brett,
Your masks are worth waiting for. Don't let the "haters" get you down. F*ck them! In the case of one particular poster, I find it hard to believe any decent human being, much less one claiming to be a professional physician, would treat another human being suffering from grief and loss so harshly, with so little compassion, all over a set of paint masks! Kicking a man when he's down exposes him as the jerk he is.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I have seen nothing in this entire thread that would give me concern about placing an order with you. It may take a while to get a product, but that is true with most aftermarket products when you order direct. The bottom line is that what you provide is well worth waiting for.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> I have seen nothing in this entire thread that would give me concern about placing an order with you. It may take a while to get a product, but that is true with most aftermarket products when you order direct. The bottom line is that what you provide is well worth waiting for.


Exactly. Brett isn't Amazon for goodness sake.


----------



## ronwojnar (Mar 12, 2009)

Long time lurker, infrequent poster, but I needed to share a few thoughts.

Brett, I sincerely hope that 2016 becomes a bright spot in your life, personally, professionally, and in this crazy obsession of ours.

Personally, I'm shocked at the amount of vitriol on this thread. This is NOT what a community of like-minded adults should look like. It's the love of the hobby, and the sharing of a particularly cool idea, that should bring us together. Not these awful attacks against someone who clearly loves the hobby, tried to share his love, and ran into a brick wall or two along the way.

I respectfully submit that this thread needs to be shut down, locked, archived, deleted.... whatever. Folks expressed their concerns, Brett responded with his circumstances, and has more than gone the distance in helping people get their masks, or providing a way of getting their money back. I don't think any more needs to be said.

Peace.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

ronwojnar said:


> I respectfully submit that this thread needs to be shut down, locked, archived, deleted.... whatever.


I believe the powers that be, no longer be.  

Bad grammar, I know. But if this forum remains un-moderated for much longer, it may be doomed. People and sponsors will drop off. I find it frustrating that users can't self moderate, but it doesn't happen. Without mods, flame wars escalate, factions turn on each other and things get uglier.


----------



## scotthm (Apr 6, 2007)

jheilman said:


> I find it frustrating that users can't self moderate, but it doesn't happen.


Most people are able to moderate themselves quite well, but it only takes two to spoil a thread.

---------------


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Sorry, I meant to say "some" users. We all know most play nice. Bad apples, etc. and so on.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I think this forum is doing unexpectedly well on cruise control. I will not let my son on it since some members lose all perspective and start cussing, using words I would rather not add to my 12 yr olds vocabulary (he knows they exist but I prefer to keep use exposure down).
It is pretty much a ghost town now- unless there is a thread which raises blood pressure (like the Galileo kit being put in limbo). We lost a lot of great members over the past year or so.

Back on topic (sort of). I think this thread has been useful- it has allowed some customers to learn about how to use these masks with different paint chemistries, something I would have learned from if handled by PMs.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> ...start cussing, using words I would rather not add to my 12 yr olds vocabulary (he knows they exist but I prefer to keep use exposure down).


If they are already in middle school, I'm afraid they'll hear it more there everyday than on this forum. :tongue:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

PixelMagic said:


> If they are already in middle school, I'm afraid they'll hear it more there everyday than on this forum. :tongue:


My wife home schools are kids- they are actually learning facts instead of being taught how to feel about things...


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

stevep63 said:


> Transaction ID:0BU546161F073972H
> Just refund the money gave you. You treat your customers like shit. I, like many others, when we question the orders you reply like we are shit and who the hell are we to question you. **** you and your followers...You have no idea what it means to run a business. Nor how to run a business...Oh my goodness you had some bad luck, poor fucking you. No one else has those problems. Poor fucking you....


A doctor who apparently took a Hypocritic oath.
Brett has told you he's been diagnosed with Post Traumatic Stress Disorder. That NEVER goes away, treatment only pushes it back. Mostly. A doctor would treat someone with PTSD with more compassion. Hell, PTSD can qualify a person for Social Security Disability Insurance. Why? Because it can be dibilitatinsg. It can bring on anxiety attacks in the middle of doing mundane things, like doing your grocery shopping. 

For a so-called physician, you have little knowledge of psychiatry. Or are simply an ignoramus.

I'll take a guess at the latter.


----------



## Guns Akimbo (Nov 4, 2013)

stevep63 said:


> You are a petty man Brett. I am a physician.


If your practice is anything like your postings you should be sued for malpractice. :tongue::wave:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Guns Akimbo said:


> stevep63 said:
> 
> 
> > You are a petty man Brett. I am a physician.
> ...


Agreed. I think I'd rather have Theodoric of York operate on me. At least he was funny:

Theodoric of York by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Time for another bloodletting?


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Haircut and bloodletting.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Shave and a bloodlet...2 bits. :thumbsup:


----------



## florjon (May 2, 2012)

I really dont like coming out in public again, but you are still ignoring your email.

All i want to know, has my order been shipped?
Order ID: #721
Date Added: 14/02/2016


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## florjon (May 2, 2012)

Beating a dead horse?

He has my money for quite some time, couple of weeks ago he said he was caught up with orders.
I still havent received anything and he refuses to tell me if its shipped or not.
Im really starting to believe the latter..

So hows that a dead horse? Because he hasnt your money?

Im sure he's a great guy with bad luck lately, but he is open for business and is accepting orders.

I have spent alot of money with this to make a fully featured 1/350 enterprise with all bells and whistles so im really hoping on these painting masks...
Building this on a 'commission' so im getting questions as well...


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

florjon said:


> So hows that a dead horse? Because he hasn't your money?


It may be "beating a dead horse" because inquiries have not gotten results. 

It looks as if Brett has framed the business relationship like this. Customers should:
a) ask for a refund, or
b) wait for Brett to deliver product at a time of his choosing, currently unknown.

It looks as if that won't change, no matter what customers might say. Hence the dead horse. So, unfortunately, customers seem to have the two options above.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

All purchased orders have been shipped! I am caught up & ahead again! Please check your tracking tomorrow.

Also there is a massive sale through this weekend on all products!
All stock is in hand & will ship on time! Sale limited to stock on hand!
$65 Refit sets
$42 JJ sets
$30 Reliant sets


----------



## supercoolin (Jul 9, 2009)

orbital drydock said:


> All purchased orders have been shipped! I am caught up & ahead again! Please check your tracking tomorrow.
> 
> Also there is a massive sale through this weekend on all products!
> All stock is in hand & will ship on time! Sale limited to stock on hand!
> ...


Brett, hope all is going well and you are starting to feel a little stronger. Got my mask sets today, as always, top notch. Thanx again for the great work.

My Northstar 1/260 Reliant & Enterprise kits will be arriving shortly so if you need anything to help with the creation of the mask sets for these babies, just drop me a line, I try to get you anything you need.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

orbital drydock said:


> All purchased orders have been shipped! I am caught up & ahead again! Please check your tracking tomorrow.
> 
> Also there is a massive sale through this weekend on all products!
> All stock is in hand & will ship on time! Sale limited to stock on hand!
> ...


According to my tracking everyone in the US who has not been refunded, has received their orders. International folks should see them within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Dr. Gonzo (Oct 3, 2000)

Hey Brett, a while back you had a mask set for the 1/1000 Refit. Whatever happened to that? Do you plan to bring it back?


----------



## rmpitzer (Mar 11, 2016)

My mask set arrived today. As a previous posted said....it was sopping wet because of the rain here, but thankfully Brett packages his stuff well and everything inside was nice and dry.

Thanks so much Brett!!

-Rich


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Dr. Gonzo said:


> Hey Brett, a while back you had a mask set for the 1/1000 Refit. Whatever happened to that? Do you plan to bring it back?


It & the Reliant were a pain to cut on the size kabuki I had available at the time.
Yes, I'll be bringing both back!


----------



## Dr. Gonzo (Oct 3, 2000)

orbital drydock said:


> It & the Reliant were a pain to cut on the size kabuki I had available at the time.
> Yes, I'll be bringing both back!


 Good to here. I have a Reliant set already, but always kicked myself for missing the refit.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

It's pretty interesting how this thread has gone.
I have to say it, sincerely thanks to the folks who have tried to support me. It really is greatly appreciated!
It would be nice if the folks who had inquired. Would post that they got their orders. As far as my shipping system shows everyone who didn't get refunded, yet posted for 17pgs, 250posts, and an astounding 22,000 views, now has their order.

For the record stevep63 DID receive a refund.

Even florjon in the Netherlands has their order.


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm still planning to order a refit set. My model is still early in construction, so I'm in no hurry. Hopefully by the time I'm ready things will have stabilized and all will be good.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Hunk A Junk said:


> I'm still planning to order a refit set. My model is still early in construction, so I'm in no hurry. Hopefully by the time I'm ready things will have stabilized and all will be good.


Yeah, it would be a good idea to wait until you're ready to paint. I got mine a few years ago, haven't used them yet, and am worried about shrinkage. (who isn't?) When it's time to paint, hopefully they'll still be good, because they're stored indoors, cool, in the bag.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

orbital drydock said:


> It's pretty interesting how this thread has gone.
> I have to say it, sincerely thanks to the folks who have tried to support me. It really is greatly appreciated!
> It would be nice if the folks who had inquired. Would post that they got their orders. As far as my shipping system shows everyone who didn't get refunded, yet posted for 17pgs, 250posts, and an astounding 22,000 views, now has their order.
> 
> ...


You had some serious set backs and then got things resolved.
What really exacerbated the situation was a small but vocal number of people throwing tantrums and going ballistic. Anybody who has been building for a while should know that the aftermarket companies do not operate like Amazon- you plan ahead and be patient.

So glad things are now on an even keel with you- waiting to see what you may come up with for the new Bandai Star Wars model kits myself...


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

SteveR said:


> Yeah, it would be a good idea to wait until you're ready to paint. I got mine a few years ago, haven't used them yet, and am worried about shrinkage. (who isn't?)












Sorry. Couldn't resist.


----------



## tedkitus (Jun 19, 2008)

SteveR said:


> Yeah, it would be a good idea to wait until you're ready to paint. I got mine a few years ago, haven't used them yet, and am worried about shrinkage. (who isn't?) When it's time to paint, hopefully they'll still be good, because they're stored indoors, cool, in the bag.


Yes keep them cool and dry away from wide temprature shifts. They should be fine. I made the mistake of storing a set in my garage which was not insulated and the set ended up shrinking to the point where I couldn't use it. This was quite a while ago when that happened when he was selling on eBay. I bought another two sets recently and they're stored in a drawer inside the house where it's cool. As long as you store them properly they should keep in good condition for a while.

Take a look at the masks every so often. If they look like they haven't pulled away from the cut marks, then you should be ok. You might be able to get away with very minor shrinkage, but you'll have to test on a scrap piece of styrene, and decide for yourself when your at the painting stage if you can use them or not.


----------



## tony1tech (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey Brett,Thanks for the masks received them yesterday in perfect condition,this is the 3rd set I have purchased from you.(bought 5 color mask for refit Enterprise in may of 2014on Ebay most excellent product) & the ones I recieved yesterday1/500 JJprise & 1/537 Reliant glad to see all is well with you at this time & hope to deal with you in the future & wish you all the best luck with your business!!!! Thanks again, Tony1tech


----------

